# 2016 SUMMER OLYMPICS. What city will be chose? (It's not your favourite city, the chose city)



## Pavlemadrid

What city will be chose?


----------



## Xusein

I hope that they pick Chicago. At least it would be somewhat close to me.


----------



## zachus22

I see Rio as being somewhat of a pipe dream, specifically because of the super-high violent crime rates. Drug lords control certain areas, and warlords have their hand at areas around the mountain. I wouldn't be surprised if throwing Rio on the ballot was just an move by the IOC to garner some positive publicity.

Tokyo is advocating something to the effect of "the most efficient Olympics ever," which is a slogan that definitely does not surprise me coming from Japan. Tokyo is alive, it's vibrant, it has a super effective transportation system, and it's got the resources to finance the project to boot. I also think the fact that the World Cup (which it jointly ran with South Korea) ran so smoothly will help its bid a bit. All that said...As much as I'd like to see the games go down in Tokyo, Japan just hosted the Olympics in '98, and Beijing's going to be hosting the games this year. I think the repetitiveness of the Asian theme (not to mention the winter games in Hongcouver) could prove tiresome, and eventually rule out Tokyo's bid.

I definitely think it'll turn into a tossup between Chicago and Madrid in the end. Madrid is a more attractive city from an international relations standpoint, and while I don't know what the city's infrastructure is like, I've been to Chicago and would wager that Madrid could do a better job of entertaining the athletes. 

Chicago does have an edge though, in that the games have recently been dominated by Europe and Asia, and will see a few more bids from Europe for upcoming games. 

But a tossup between Madrid and Chicago. I say Madrid wins.


----------



## trainrover

zachus22 said:


> I say Madrid wins.


Me too, although it seems about time it be S America's turn at hosting the games....


----------



## lear1

Madrid is highly unlikely after London,Europe in 2012 and Barcelona,Spain in 1992. The official website looks also very unprofessional. Anyway, Madrid has already created a marketing success even without having any chances at all.

Considering the continental rotation Chicago or Rio have best chances.


----------



## monkeyronin

Chicago or Tokyo. For our sake, I hope Tokyo.  Though Chicago does have the advantage of having never hosted an Olympics, so I'd say its the more likely candidate.


----------



## Xusein

I think that it will be between Rio and Chicago. Madrid is unlikely since London would host it four years earlier, Tokyo is somewhat hampered by Beijing hosting this year. Although unrelated, I must note that Brazil is hosting the World Cup in 2014. Chicago has a good chance of winning the Olympics, IMO. 

However, one sour point against Chicago is it's infrastructure. I have heard that they need to update it MASSIVELY. O'Hare Airport is a mess, and I have heard about issues with the L there.


----------



## Svartmetall

If it were a choice out of all four I'd say *Madrid*, however, with games being held in Asia (Beijing) and Europe (London) I can see that it will go to the Americas. In which case I would rather see *Rio* be the city to host it as they will bring a life to the games which I feel Chicago will lack.


----------



## BOL

I think Madrid could be the best option after London, each city has a different culture, the continent isn´t the most important thing.


----------



## Xusein

^^ Europe has had the olympics too much in the last few years...


----------



## Chicagoago

i'm amazed so many people are choosing Madrid

2004: Europe
2008: Asia
2012: Europe
2016: Europe

Wouldn't this seem like quite a bit of Europe? Not to mention Spain had the olympics in 1992 and it's a fairly small country. I really don't see this happening. Especially with them in London only 4 years earlier, and Athens only 8 years before that.


----------



## PedroGabriel

^^ I don't think the fact of Madrid being in Europe should roll out the city, as it has nothing to do with London. In fact, Chicago has much more in common with London than Madrid. So from a non-Anglosaxon perspective London then Chicago feels very limited.

I voted for Rio. If not Rio, then Chicago. Chicago is a great city and should show the world its importance. But as for American cities, New York or San Francisco would do the best job, I would favour San Fran, though, IMO by far the most interesting city in the Americas. But every rose has a spine, earthquakes.


----------



## gladisimo

Yea it's unlikely to be Tokyo or Madrid because of the previous hosts. I would go for Chicago as a realistic choice, or Madrid (highly unlikely).


----------



## Pavlemadrid




----------



## -Corey-

I voted for Chicago, and not because im from the U.S. but i think that Chicago is going to host the Olympic Games..


----------



## Stretch

^^ Apparently, if you happen to live in one the countries that's home to a finalist city, there's no way you can come to a reasonable conclusion why you believe that particular city will be chosen. "Real" votes? Lame hno:

Not everyone is caught up in nationalism.


----------



## Chrissib

I hope that the biggest metro, Tokyo, will get the games.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Stretch said:


> ^^ Apparently, if you happen to live in one the countries that's home to a finalist city, there's no way you can come to a reasonable conclusion why you believe that particular city will be chosen. "Real" votes? Lame hno:
> 
> Not everyone is caught up in nationalism.


Nobody can be 100% neutral, why now 50% of votes for Madrid are spanish? :lol: The spanish in the world aren't the 0'7% 
The 75% votes from Chicago are of USA, coincidence? 
If you won't be 100% neutral You won't vote!  I am not 100% neutral, I won't vote because if I vote I will vote Madrid 
Why In Eurovision Spain don't can vote Spain? France don't can vote France, etc.


Vrysxy said:


> I voted for Chicago, and not because im from the U.S. but i think that Chicago is going to host the Olympic Games..


Ah! In the spanish forum you say "I want the Olympic Games in Chicago, if it's not Chicago in Rio, I want the Olympic Games in America! Why Europe and Asia always?" (It's not with these words)
And you say that you went NYC for 2012....


----------



## Pavlemadrid

12/6/08 | ___21:00___(GMT)


----------



## Stretch

Pavlemadrid said:


> Nobody can be 100% neutral, why now 50% of votes for Madrid are spanish? :lol: The spanish in the world aren't the 0'7%
> The 75% votes from Chicago are of USA, coincidence?
> If you won't be 100% neutral You won't vote!  I am not 100% neutral, I won't vote because if I vote I will vote Madrid
> Why In Eurovision Spain don't can vote Spain? France don't can vote France, etc.


I understand your point, but it's wrong to assume that someone from Japan, or USA, or Spain, or Brazil, can't make an unbiased, rational judgment regarding who they _think_ (Not their "favorite", as you indicated) will be chosen. A vote is something personal, and there's no way to know _for sure_ a person's motivation behind their choice.

I know it seems obvious why people vote a certain way, but in the end, you really don't know, do you?

There's a saying in English: When you assume, you make an ASS out of U and ME.

In the future, please don't bother making another poll if you think it's okay to pick and choose which votes count.


----------



## freiermann

MADRID 
cradle of my family...	
vote for Madrid


----------



## SkyLerm

I just dunno why some people says the could be early to host the OG in Madrid after Bcn '92, so what about Atlanta-Chicago, is that too much time for you all isn't it?

And yes I'm biased and I'd like Madrid to win... but unfortunately that won't happen... so I'll go for Rio


----------



## Bori427

I would like it to be Chicago but I think it'll be Madrid.


----------



## myf282828

It should be held in South America, Río de Janeiro.


----------



## Reflex

I think that it will be hosted by Tokyo or Rio. Madrid will be very hard because the 2012's will be in London; and Chicago because em '96 was in Atlanta.


----------



## porteño_rojo

Rio


----------



## SJC.capitalist

japanese001 said:


> Brazil and Japan are the 100th anniversary diplomatic relations.
> I hand it over to Rio.


Oh my God! Someone remembered it! :banana:
It's so nice! During all this week, we have been celebrating it! It's a special moment for brazilians, the japanese culture in Brazil is really stronger then any other country in the world! 
I love japanese culture, food, handcraft, anime, everything!
I know a lot of japanese descendants! In São Paulo we have the biggest japanese community of the world!
Is just amazing! 



I voted to Rio, I don't think Rio is ready to host a big event like this, but i think Rio is able to get it, the brazilians and cariocas want it!
I think the World Cup could help Rio, all the investments done for the WC will be really useful for the supposed Rio Olympic Games!
It is a great opportunity to Rio wins.
And about the violence, no, it's not so violent like media shows and for the games, of course, there will be stronger security system to guarantee the tourist safety.
If Rio doens't win, I hope Tokyo wins!


----------



## Marco-Culiacan

Chicagoago said:


> i'm amazed so many people are choosing Madrid
> 
> 2004: Europe
> 2008: Asia
> 2012: Europe
> 2016: Europe
> 
> Wouldn't this seem like quite a bit of Europe? Not to mention Spain had the olympics in 1992 and it's a fairly small country. I really don't see this happening. Especially with them in London only 4 years earlier, and Athens only 8 years before that.


I agree, enough of Europe :nono:


----------



## Harkeb

actually, The Olympics belong to the greeks. Therefore Athens should become the mecca of Olympics. It should be the permanent Olympic City.


----------



## AceN

Tokyo for me  if there were Singapore, i vote for Singapore  They're ready for it


----------



## freiermann

que buenos diseños tienen los logos de las ciudades candidatas....el que menos me gusta es el de RIO....se me olvido que es en ingles hno:

sorry


----------



## globill

Reflex said:


> I think that it will be hosted by Tokyo or Rio. Madrid will be very hard because the 2012's will be in London; and Chicago because em '96 was in Atlanta.



You can't really compare a country the size of Spain with the United States. 

Atlanta is the "capital" of the the southeast and Chicago is the "capital" of the Midwest. Two vastly different regions, each with a much larger population than Spain.


----------



## Xusein

Harkeb said:


> actually, The Olympics belong to the greeks. Therefore Athens should become the mecca of Olympics. It should be the permanent Olympic City.


No offense, but that would be boring.


----------



## Evandro

I voted for Tokyo


----------



## BOL

Madrid is not London, Spain is big enough, this city can make the best OG ever seen!!!!!!


----------



## Astralis

I voted for Madrid.


----------



## Rey_Arturo

tokio


----------



## phaedrus

its Rio for me. really hope south america gets a chance to host it.


----------



## Vittariano

Rio de Janeiro!


----------



## Douly

My heart would vote for Madrid but I believe Chicago has its chances. Besides Europe will hold the OG in 2012, Spain already held the competition in 1992 (not that long ago)...so yeah probably Chicago.


----------



## Gabriel Brasil

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## chazman

I think Madrid has the best proposal, though it will be in the Americas (hopefully Chicago)


----------



## ruben.briosa

Rio de Janeiro:banana:


----------



## romanamerican

I hope chicago gets it. By that time, the Chicago Spire will be finished (and who knows how many other buildings) and the skyline will be gorgeous, let alone how beautiful the city is. As for the infrastructure, it can always be better, and in 8 years there is time to improve.


----------



## medpaisa19

Madrid or Rio


----------



## xikaumrio

Rio


----------



## Hindustani

RIO

is what I voted for. Latin America hasn't held the olympics for a while. Its about time like 2016

DELHI

should be unanimously voted for 2020 Olympics.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Rio de Janeiro.

No doubts:banana:

Viva Brazil!!!


----------



## nomarandlee

eomer said:


> O
> 
> I don't understand why so few American cities bided this time: where are Toronto, Buenos Aires, Mexico, Havana, New York, San Francisco,...


Only one United Statesian city can run in the international competition each time. 

It would have been nice to get Buenos Aires in there to run.


----------



## FML

As others have said, neither Tokyo or Madrid are likely because we will have Beijing this year and London in 2012. Since Rio has relatively less developed infrastructure/economy, there's the only one realistic choice left, Chicago.
I'd personally want to see it in Rio, though.


----------



## Príncipe

My head says Chicago, my heart says Madrid . Barcelona Games in 1992 were remarkable and Madrid would bring the latin factor for the games , the mood of the Olympics would be spectacular . Tho I'm Brazilian, I don't support Rio's bid 'cause we already have the world cup in 2014 , I guess it'd be too much for us to organize these huge events in two years, we're no the U.S (yet). Tokyo would pull it off,but is horrible to watch games in Asia being in America (we have to be awake the hole night to follow the games lol ).

But I'm 75 % sure that Chicago will get these games - and I'm sure Obama will influence the IOC voters (if he's elected in november) and Obama seems very popular around the world , the U.s will have a better image and it will help the bid. Also, the U.S has a lot of experience in hosting summer games, winter games, world cups and is very powerful as we all know, so my vote is : chicago .


----------



## PresidentBjork

I do like Chicago.


----------



## Cauê

The ideal city is Rio de Janeiro.A South America also deserves hold the games. 
Rio is the city more beautiful, have a tradition of organising major events and Brazil is the largest in Latin America and 5 th largest country in the world. 
Games in Europe and the U.S. again ?
After all, the Olympics are universal or not?

Editions of the Olympics in world :

Europe: 15 
North America: 6 
Asia: 2 
Oceania: 2 
South America: 0 (zero) (nothing) (never) ->(0) 

South America 2016, Rio 2016 !


----------



## Fede_Milan

From 1980

Europe: Moscow, Barcelona, Athens, London
North America: Los Angeles, Atlanta
Asia: Seoul, Beijin
Australia: Sydney
South America: nothing, niente, rien, nada, nichts

I say Rio de Janeiro


----------



## GustavoMG

zachus22 said:


> I see Rio as being somewhat of a pipe dream, specifically because of the super-high violent crime rates. Drug lords control certain areas, and warlords have their hand at areas around the mountain. I wouldn't be surprised if throwing Rio on the ballot was just an move by the IOC to garner some positive publicity.
> 
> Tokyo is advocating something to the effect of "the most efficient Olympics ever," which is a slogan that definitely does not surprise me coming from Japan. Tokyo is alive, it's vibrant, it has a super effective transportation system, and it's got the resources to finance the project to boot. I also think the fact that the World Cup (which it jointly ran with South Korea) ran so smoothly will help its bid a bit. All that said...As much as I'd like to see the games go down in Tokyo, Japan just hosted the Olympics in '98, and Beijing's going to be hosting the games this year. I think the repetitiveness of the Asian theme (not to mention the winter games in Hongcouver) could prove tiresome, and eventually rule out Tokyo's bid.
> 
> I definitely think it'll turn into a tossup between Chicago and Madrid in the end. Madrid is a more attractive city from an international relations standpoint, and while I don't know what the city's infrastructure is like, I've been to Chicago and would wager that Madrid could do a better job of entertaining the athletes.
> 
> Chicago does have an edge though, in that the games have recently been dominated by Europe and Asia, and will see a few more bids from Europe for upcoming games.
> 
> But a tossup between Madrid and Chicago. I say Madrid wins.


YOU don´t know ANYTHING about Rio. Judging by stereotypes is not right.
You should learn more about places before give your opinion!


----------



## ill tonkso

I choose Chicago purely on the fact that part of Chicagos bid includes dismanteling Londons stadium and rebuilding it in Chicago. Recycle!


----------



## guigotz

BEST OF LUCKY FOR RIO DE JANEIROOOO



it would be awesome more american cities... i love buenos aires and santiago .....

they could put on this race ... its a pity hno:




RIO RIO AND RIO! Portuguese WISH!


----------



## Gil

eomer said:


> OG 2016 will take place in America: after London 2012, Beijing 2008, Athens 2004 and Sydney 2000, it would be logical. America didn't hosted OG since Atlanta 1996.
> So, I think that the main favorites are Chicago and Rio de Janeiro. I don't forget that Brazil will host WC 2014: so, my vote goes to Chicago. Tokyo will get OG 2020 and Capetown 2024.
> 
> I don't understand why so few American cities bided this time: where are Toronto, Buenos Aires, Mexico, Havana, New York, San Francisco,...


Toronto is apparently not bidding any time soon due to the Winter Olympics being awarded to Vancouver for 2010 (which apparently was consolation for losing out to Beijing despite having the better bid). The earliest that the city is looking to bid would be 2020 or 2024, depending on the outcome of the 2016 games. 

Given the altitude and pollution, I don't know how soon Mexico City would be able to submit an acceptable bid. Buenos Aires would make a great host with a compromise in time zones for both North America and Europe as it is about halfway between the two markets.


----------



## Lino

Rio or Madrid for me to be able to go there


----------



## JoseRP

Madrid o Rio de Janeiro... Chicago nooo.., with respect i wouldn´t like at all a cheerleaders show and a chorus of people using toga as the greatest cultural expression in the inauguration ceremony... insipid


----------



## El Mariachi

^?

Rio would be a very nice place to host the 2016 Olympics if they could pull it off. The city is pretty dangerous, does not have great infastrucure, and its fans were an embarasment during the Pan-American Games IMO. Im pulling and banking on Chicago, which as a city, is quite underrated on this thread. 

I am not to big on Madrid. Especially so soon after Athens, London, and Spain hosting in it before not to long ago in Barcelona. Tokyo would be a safe bet, but it already hosted the Olympics.


----------



## Smallville

Chicago! Chicago! Chicago!


----------



## guigotz

Judge Phillip Banks said:


> ^?
> 
> Rio would be a very nice place to host the 2016 Olympics if they could pull it off. The city is pretty dangerous, does not have great infastrucure, and its fans were an embarasment during the Pan-American Games IMO. Im pulling and banking on Chicago, which as a city, is quite underrated on this thread.
> 
> I am not to big on Madrid. Especially so soon after Athens, London, and Spain hosting in it before not to long ago in Barcelona. Tokyo would be a safe bet, but it already hosted the Olympics.


very dangerous? Rio invested a lot of million in security in the panamerican game and showed that it will be capable to avoid this problem also chicado doesnt have a great structure to receive the games…. compare with tokyo and madrid the note of chicago was 7…. e at least for me is not favourite te clalification was so low!


----------



## gusbrum

My favorites cities would be Tokyo and Rio. Since Rio never hosted the Summer games, I voted for Rio, because it would be a nice change of scenery.
They did a great job at the Pan Am games, the infra-structure was alright, and the opening ceremony was the best so far.
Although, I have to agree, Brazilian fans are always LOUD!!!
Brazil is hosting the Soccer World Cup in 2014, which should give them some more experience in terms of organization. And because of that, I would not be surprised if they ended up getting the Summer olympics as well.


----------



## El Mariachi

guigotz said:


> very dangerous? Rio invested a lot of million in security in the panamerican game and showed that it will be capable to avoid this problem also chicado doesnt have a great structure to receive the games…. compare with tokyo and madrid the note of chicago was 7…. e at least for me is not favourite te clalification was so low!


I wouldnt agree with all that. Rio does have alot of security issues and the Olympics is a bigger event then the Pan-Am Games. I guess we will see how the city handles the World Cup in 14'.

Chicago can handle the Olympics. Its infastructure is not as great as Tokyo's, but it is for sure better than that of Rio.


----------



## OKCity__SuperSonics

DID OKLAHOMA CITY SUBMIT A PROPOSAL?


----------



## Cauê

Security ? Madrid has suffered with terrorism! The Rio not. 

You should feel shame to attack a city that maintains a continent that never received the Olympics. 

Go Rio ! 
City Wonderful, wonderful games!


----------



## Patrick-RJ

^^
Without talking about the disrespect with the tourists, that are treated like dogs in Spanish airports. A country that treats the tourists this way can not receive the Olympic Games.


----------



## UrbanImpact

Chicago!


----------



## Cauê

Rio !


----------



## El Mariachi

Cauê said:


> Security ? Madrid has suffered with terrorism! The Rio not.
> 
> You should feel shame to attack a city that maintains a continent that never received the Olympics.
> 
> Go Rio !
> City Wonderful, wonderful games!


Was that directed at me? I am not attacking a 2016 bid for Rio de Janerio. If it was going up against any other city aside from Chicago, it would be my first choice.

And you would have to be crazy to downplay security concerns in Rio. No winning bid city in recent Olympic history has had the same kind of rampant crime and povety levels as Rio. Trasportation between all these different venues would be a legitimate concern.


----------



## Cauê

The Rio is capable of organizing an event safely. The PAN was safe and beautiful. And the other cities? Does Madrid and Chicago will be able to prevent terrorist attacks in the games of 2016? Does Tokyo vai suffer from earthquakes in the games? 

It is better to stop attacking the Rio because vai discover that the other cities are most worrisome problems.

USA ?
Europe ? 
Asia ? 

Shame! 
The games should be universal.


----------



## El Mariachi

Im not saying they shouldnt be there, I am just saying that Rio de Janerio has a bigger security problem. Security is more than anti-terror. I think more people would be worried about taking a bus to Maracana at night then somebody blowing up a building.


----------



## Cauê

You are wanting to be terrorism with the candidacy of Rio. This is very ugly. 
We Brazilians are also in fear when we see terrorist attacks in the U.S.A .


----------



## Cauê

Rio is a different scenario, beautiful and complete. 
Rio is the best city for 2016! It is time South America !


----------



## Cauê

Judge Phillip Banks said:


> Im not saying they shouldnt be there, I am just saying that Rio de Janerio has a bigger security problem. Security is more than anti-terror. I think more people would be worried about taking a bus to Maracana at night then somebody blowing up a building.


I would be more afraid to take bus in the U.S.A. I am afraid of terrorist attacks.


----------



## El Mariachi

Cauê said:


> I would be more afraid to take bus in the U.S.A. I am afraid of terrorist attacks.
> 
> !


there has only been two major terror attacks. Its very rare and nothing to be worried about.


----------



## -Corey-

Cauê said:


> I would be more afraid to take bus in the U.S.A. I am afraid of terrorist attacks.


I would be MORE AFRAID to take a bus in Rio than the US..... for obvious reasons that we all know...


----------



## PD

Cauê said:


> You are wanting to be terrorism with the candidacy of Rio. This is very ugly.
> We Brazilians are also in fear when we see terrorist attacks in the U.S.A .


why would a Brazilians be in fear of terrorist attacks in the USA???:nuts:




Cauê said:


> I would be more afraid to take bus in the U.S.A. I am afraid of terrorist attacks.


I think the majority of the world would disagree with you there.


You are one paranoid dude.


----------



## Aaron W

Maybe I'm just rambling here, but this entered my mind this evening after seeing on Gamesbids.com that it was announced on Tuesday that PyeongChang, South Korea will once again be bidding for the Winter Olympics. This time they'll be attempting to win the 2018 Winter Olympics. They've been close to winning the past 2 Games, so one would think they're primed to finally break through. The problem for them would be a potential Summer Olympics in Tokyo in 2016. One typically wouldn't expect the IOC to award back to back Olympics to the same area of the World. I'm wondering, particularly among Korean IOC officials, whether they'd be more inclined to block vote for another candidate city in the 2016 race in order to prevent Tokyo from winning and thereby increase PyeongChang's likelihood of finally prevailing for 2018? And if they were to do something like this, would Madrid, Rio, or Chicago be their pick? Would Spanish, Brazilian, or American IOC members be willing to work out a deal with the South Koreans where they'd vote for PyeongChang if the Koreans vote for their country's candidate city?


----------



## Yrmom247

taki_hti said:


> i think dubai will be better of all of this


 Well Dubai didn't bid so...... yeah.


----------



## PeterPOA

Well, from all 4 cities I only know Rio and Madrid personally. I think the Olympic games in Rio would be great, becouse South America never held one, becouse Brasil is into the 10 biggest economies of the globe and is rising fast (thanks to commodities and industry) and becouse it will be after the 2014 Brazil´s Wolrd Cup. I just think the proposal for Rio should dare more, there should be more options in the transportation field, like metro lines and recovering of the international airport, and specially a plan for vanishing violence (that is not that big deal as people think of), but it would be great for the image and turism for sure...


----------



## Ribarca

Tokyo and Madrid are the ones with the best package, the only 2 cities with a transport infrastructure ready that is needed for such a big event. Rio would be interesting but a bit of a gamble. In football FIFA is never shy of one but the ICO is generally more conservative as the logistics of the olympics are such a massive undertaking.


----------



## nomarandlee

Ribarca said:


> Tokyo and Madrid are the ones with the best package, the only 2 cities with a transport infrastructure ready that is needed for such a big event. Rio would be interesting but a bit of a gamble. In football FIFA is never shy of one but the ICO is generally more conservative as the logistics of the olympics are such a massive undertaking.


^^ Thats crazy talk, Chicago has just as good if not better infrastructure then a number of recent host.


----------



## LtBk

I seriously doubt Chicago has better infrastructure than Tokyo or Madrid.


----------



## nomarandlee

LtBk said:


> I seriously doubt Chicago has better infrastructure than Tokyo or Madrid.


^^ How is that relevant though? If best infrastructure was the requirement then perhaps it would be London, NYC, Paris, Tokyo, and Madrid trading off Olympic. Places like Barcelona, Sydney, Athens, L.A., and Atlanta would have never gotten a games. Do we expect a games to have adulate infrastructure or "the best"? If so then why not rename the infrastructure-sports Olympics?


----------



## lindow

European conquered the South American Continent. 
I think that I should not hold the Olympic Games in the developed nation. 
The Olympic Games should be held in Asian city except Tokyo or Africa.

Europe, South America: 15 
North America: 6 
Asia: 2 
Oceania: 2 
Africa: 0


----------



## iemanja

Ribarca said:


> Tokyo and Madrid are the ones with the best package, the only 2 cities with a transport infrastructure ready that is needed for such a big event. Rio would be interesting but a bit of a gamble. In football FIFA is never shy of one but the ICO is generally more conservative as the logistics of the olympics are such a massive undertaking.


What?

Go to Rio before you speak. I have been there and they have a transport infrastructure plus nature, plus happy friendly people, plus culture.


----------



## lindow

But hometown of Obama and Hilary is Chicago.
There is the place name called Obama in Japan.
Possibility of Chicago will be the highest. But I think that I should not hold it in the developed nation.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obama,_Fukui


----------



## iemanja

Icantthinkofaname said:


> Whats is wrong with Europe hosting olympics? Europeans invented olympic games after all...


GREECE invented.


----------



## lindow

Obama city


----------



## iemanja

Yrmom247 said:


> Despite its charm and beauty, Rio is reputed to be one of the most violent cities in the world.


Rio is reputed to be one of the most violent cities but since when reputation is reality?

L.A is violent, Chicago is violent, New York is violent, NEW JERSEY is VERY VIOLENT,but USA hides its violence, THAT'S the difference. Instead of showing US violence, American media shows Latin American violence, Iraq, always the same bullshit trying to deceive people and some people believe because they don't have money to travel and see the world the way it is.

Violence is anywhere, using Rio's "violence" as an excuse is silly. Watching City of God and thinking that Rio is like that, it's ignorance. I have been to Rio, wearing famous brands and stuff and nothing happened to me. While in US, my car got robbed. "Everything is relative".


----------



## iemanja

JPBrazil said:


> Everyone knows Rio has security issues.
> 
> What people don't know is that when Rio hosted Pan Am Games, there was a huge security plan that was very successful.
> 
> Rio has proved it can host big events.


Exactly!


----------



## Geoce

^^ Iemanja, I'm your fan.


----------



## lindow

Why was the Olympic Games of 2012 decided in London? It is doubt very much.
1992:Barcelona...Europe, Christianity
1996:Atlanta...North America (European, Christianity)
2000:Sydney...European Christianity, British federation
2004:Athens...Europe, Christianity
2008ekin... Asia
2012:London...Europe Christianity, British federation


----------



## Vini2

Iemanja, I'm your fan. [2]

i said it in onther thread about São Paulo!


----------



## gaucho

lindow said:


> European conquered the South American Continent.
> I think that I should not hold the Olympic Games in the developed nation.
> The Olympic Games should be held in Asian city except Tokyo or Africa.
> 
> Europe, South America: 15
> North America: 6
> Asia: 2
> Oceania: 2
> Africa: 0


 Is that a joke?

If its not I can only think about how nonsense is your post


----------



## -Corey-

iemanja said:


> Rio is reputed to be one of the most violent cities but since when reputation is reality?
> 
> L.A is violent, Chicago is violent, New York is violent, NEW JERSEY is VERY VIOLENT,but USA hides its violence, THAT'S the difference. Instead of showing US violence, American media shows Latin American violence, Iraq, always the same bullshit trying to deceive people and some people believe because they don't have money to travel and see the world the way it is.
> 
> Violence is anywhere, using Rio's "violence" as an excuse is silly. Watching City of God and thinking that Rio is like that, it's ignorance. I have been to Rio, wearing famous brands and stuff and nothing happened to me. While in US, my car got robbed. "Everything is relative".


What are u talking about? How can u compare Rio over LA, Chicago or even New York :lol::lol:, the most dangerous place in LA or NY could be the most safest place in Rio...


----------



## Cauê

^^^^That ugly thing ... 

In the USA people enter the shopping malls and universities to kill. In Rio not. 

Let's stop the attacks. 

Rio 2016 !
South America 2016 ! :banana:


----------



## iemanja

Vrysxy said:


> What are u talking about? How can u compare Rio over LA, Chicago or even New York :lol::lol:, the most dangerous place in LA or NY could be the most safest place in Rio...


Dear, I live in US. I know more about US than you know about Rio.

If you don't know your own country, what can I do?


----------



## iemanja

Cauê said:


> ^^^^That ugly thing ...
> 
> In the USA people enter the shopping malls and universities to kill. In Rio not.
> 
> Let's stop the attacks.
> 
> Rio 2016 !
> South America 2016 ! :banana:


Caue, tambem nao eh assim. Acontecem alguns casos isolados. Mas nem fique gastando seu tempo batendo boca com esse povo despeitado. O Rio eh violento sim, mas as pessoas preferem acreditar num filme de ficcao, fazer o q?

Nao fica batendo boca, deixa eles falando sozinhos, blz?


----------



## Cauê

In fact, what I said is true. I see these things on television many times. fools who come in universities and kill people.

Eles precisam saber que sabemos disso.


----------



## Harkeb

Its not good sportsmanship to bash another city. You're doing more harm to your own case. Rather focus on what your city has to offer and present its uniqueness.


----------



## Don Omar

Oi cara! yea for Rio, but too bad all the events will be put in crappy Americanized Barra da Tijuca. I can say that cause there is a mall called New York Shopping with a replica of the Statue of Liberty out in front and as a New Yorker, I'm not impressed.

But I am living in the favela de Rochina (the 'violent' part of Rio I bet some were thinking about) and its a community like any other. Yea ok 3 weeks ago the police and BOPE raided and airlifted 2.5 tons of weed out of the favela and there is a lot of small arms (meaning AK-47s) around; however, the people and culture (baile funk, capoeira) make Rocinha and all the favelas as much apart of Rio as Copacabana, Lapa and Maracana.

Rio for 2016


----------



## Skyline_FFM

I hope Madrid or Chicago. If Japan, another city, not always Tokyo. If Brazil, the same. Why do they never propose some of the less known cities to give them the chance to get known in the World?


----------



## De Snor

1. Chicago
2. Tokyo


----------



## lindow

There is not the fit city.
If must choose one place; Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Cauê

I like the USA. Taste of Europe too. 
But now it's time in South America hold the Olympics. 

Sorry for speaking a few things but you are attacking the Rio.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Cauê said:


> I like the USA. Taste of Europe too.
> But now it's time in South America hold the Olympics.
> 
> Sorry for speaking a few things but you are attacking the Rio.


South America would be okay. But why do you always put Rio as a candidate? There are so many metropolises and even "bigger smaller cities" lol that could easily hold such an event. If they suggested one of those, I would surely vote for South America! Rio may be a great town, but all events are way too focussed on this city in my opinion...


----------



## nomarandlee

^^ i disagree, I think Buenos Aires are the only two countries that have the tangibles and intangible factors to make the best quality host at the moment for the first foray into South America. I would maybe say Santiago as well but Chile is a bit of a small market.




Skyline_FFM said:


> So the two countries are Buenos and Aires? :lol: :hilarious:rofl:


Yea, didn't write that well did I. Rio and Bueno Aires and Rio are the the best SA cities to pick from is what I meant to say.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

nomarandlee said:


> ^^ i disagree, I think Buenos Aires are the only two countries that have the tangibles and intangible factors to make the best quality host at the moment for the first foray into South America. I would maybe say Santiago as well but Chile is a bit of a small market.


So the two countries are Buenos and Aires? :lol: :hilarious:rofl:


----------



## LtBk

nomarandlee said:


> ^^ How is that relevant though? If best infrastructure was the requirement then perhaps it would be London, NYC, Paris, Tokyo, and Madrid trading off Olympic. Places like Barcelona, Sydney, Athens, L.A., and Atlanta would have never gotten a games. Do we expect a games to have adulate infrastructure or "the best"? If so then why not rename the infrastructure-sports Olympics?


Having a good infrastructure, specifically public transit, gives people a good impression of the city and help people move easier.


----------



## nomarandlee

LtBk said:


> Having a good infrastructure, specifically public transit, gives people a good impression of the city and help people move easier.


Of course it does, but does it have to be "the best"? If so then why not just give it to Tokyo now? Why even consider Madrid against Tokyo (since Tokyo pretty much does blow out every other system in the world). Why not limit it to a small handful of cities and not even consider some cities who are similar to previous host before?


----------



## Ni3lS

Chicago is great. Gives oportunity's to build new facilities and buildings ( skyscrapers:drool: ) in Chicago


----------



## Skyline_FFM

I don't think, olympics would bring new skyscrapers to Chicago. It doesn't even need Olympics for that!


----------



## Cauê

Today it was announced the construction of 19 new hotels in Rio.
:banana:

Go Rio !!!!


----------



## LtBk

nomarandlee said:


> Of course it does, but does it have to be "the best"? If so then why not just give it to Tokyo now? Why even consider Madrid against Tokyo (since Tokyo pretty much does blow out every other system in the world). Why not limit it to a small handful of cities and not even consider some cities who are similar to previous host before?


No, it doesn't need to be the best but good enough to move large amounts of people easily and fast. Chicago's mass transit, from what I read, is pretty shitty.


----------



## [email protected]

I hope Tokyo gets it.


Madrid won't get it, because the Olympics in 2012 are already in Europe. Hopefully Chicago won't get it, because the US already had the Summer Olympics 4 times, way more often than any other nation and Rio de Janeiro has simply way too many problems and the money could be better used otherwise in a country where the majority of the people live below the poverty line.


----------



## CanudosWar

Don Omar said:


> rio,favelas,bla bla bla


yup,so funny as a terrorist attack by eta


----------



## -Corey-

iemanja said:


> Dear, I live in US. I know more about US than you know about Rio.
> 
> If you don't know your own country, what can I do?


Yeah right... U know nothing about the U.S.


----------



## He Named Thor

10ROT said:


> However, one sour point against Chicago is it's infrastructure. I have heard that they need to update it MASSIVELY. O'Hare Airport is a mess, and I have heard about issues with the L there.


O'Hare is extremely busy all the time (without the Olympics). There are options though for the extra air traffic. I suspect, were Chicago to host the games, that much of the extra traffic would be handled by General Mitchell International in Milwaukee. They are expanding currently, and Amtrak stops at the airport on it's way to and from Union Station in downtown Chicago. It's only ~1.5 hours to Chicago by train.

I'm sure Midway International could handle extra traffic too. I don't really see any problem with the airport situation. 

I've ridden Chicago's subway before, as well as Metra. It's not that bad, and I don't think that it would take lots of work to fix it up. I wish they'd do something about the L though. It's such a beautiful city but the L looks terrible.


----------



## spongeg

how long ago did spain host with barcelona?

would that work against madrid?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

iemanja said:


> Rio is reputed to be one of the most violent cities but since when reputation is reality?
> 
> L.A is violent, Chicago is violent, New York is violent, NEW JERSEY is VERY VIOLENT,but USA hides its violence, THAT'S the difference. Instead of showing US violence, American media shows Latin American violence, Iraq, always the same bullshit trying to deceive people and some people believe because they don't have money to travel and see the world the way it is.
> 
> Violence is anywhere, using Rio's "violence" as an excuse is silly. Watching City of God and thinking that Rio is like that, it's ignorance. I have been to Rio, wearing famous brands and stuff and nothing happened to me. While in US, my car got robbed. "Everything is relative".


Errrr. I agree with L.A., I don't know about NJ. But NYC and Chicago? They may be violent compared to European cities but in comparison to Cape Town or most South American cities, they are just safe as a castle!!!! Rio has 61 homicides per 100k inhabitants!!! That does not include those who disappear and are never found! hno:


----------



## lindow

Rio de Janeiro is a right lot most into this list. 
But it will be either Chicago or Tokyo practically.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

[email protected] said:


> I hope Tokyo gets it.
> 
> 
> Madrid won't get it, because the Olympics in 2012 are already in Europe. Hopefully Chicago won't get it, because the US already had the Summer Olympics 4 times, way more often than any other nation and Rio de Janeiro has simply way too many problems and the money could be better used otherwise in a country where the majority of the people live below the poverty line.


So you think that poor cities should have no right to host the Olympics? Hum,... :sly: There would be investments into public transport and infrastructure and would bring more tourists into the city that otherwise would not consider it a destination for their journeys. So on the other hand it would bring a lot more into the city than there would be invested for the Olympics. This would make it even more an argument PRO Rio!


----------



## infernal

[email protected] said:


> Rio de Janeiro has simply way too many problems and the money could be better used otherwise in a country where the *majority of the people live below the poverty line*.


:lol::nono:


----------



## Dutch_Mentor

spongeg said:


> how long ago did spain host with barcelona?
> 
> would that work against madrid?


Barcelona 1992 :bash:
:lol:


----------



## Somnifor

I think it will come down to Rio or Chicago, either would be fine with me. It is South America's turn.

I think it is ridiculous for anyone from Europe to complain about the US having the Olympics too many times; the US has more than 2/3rds of the population of North America - of course it will have the Olympics more often then Denmark or Luxembourg. Europe has had the Olymics many more times than North America.


----------



## OEincorparated

If population is the biggset factor asia should be getting the Olympics every other games.


----------



## [email protected]

Somnifor said:


> I think it is ridiculous for anyone from Europe to complain about the US having the Olympics too many times; the US has more than 2/3rds of the population of North America - of course it will have the Olympics more often then Denmark or Luxembourg. Europe has had the Olymics many more times than North America.


The fact remains that the US is ONE country, while Europe consists of 50 separate countries. And the Olympics are given to countries..not continents. Going by your logic that it's the population size that counts China and India should have had the Olympics at least 6 times each.


----------



## Somnifor

[email protected] said:


> The fact remains that the US is ONE country, while Europe consists of 50 separate countries. And the Olympics are given to countries..not continents. Going by your logic that it's the population size that counts China and India should have had the Olympics at least 6 times each.


I was under the impression that the Olympics were awarded to cities rather than countries.

Obviously population isn't the only factor as to where the games go, there also must be a high enough level of development to host the games. This has held back Asia, South America and Africa in the past. I would be fine with skipping Europe and North America until those regions have each had the games a few times.

It is rather disingenuous when people in Europe are so quick to be critical of the US having had 4 Olympics when so many more have been in Europe. Europe is one branch of the west and is divided into 50 countries, North America is another and is divided into 3; both have similar size and weight in the world. It would be foolish to compare a place like Austria with the US, Canada or Mexico and say that they are all equal, most European countries are on the same magnitude as a large North American state or province. If it made you feel better we could have all the states declare independence and then only California will have had it more than once. Chicago is a London/Paris/Rome type city, it should have a shot at the games from time to time.


----------



## Cauê

Installations

More than half of the Olympic Games installations already exist in the city of Rio de Janeiro and another 20% will be built regardless of the candidacy.

Universality

Bringing the Games to South America for the first time, with its 400 million people, will significantly boost this concept of universality, showcasing the Olympic Games in a young and vibrant new continent.

South America 2016 !


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Oh! Mi thread... :O

Well, I think it won't be in Madrid because in 2012 will be in London


----------



## MDguy

i hope it goes to Rio! South America deserves it! If it doesn't go to Rio it will probably be in Chicago


----------



## Christian urbanite

Although I would like to see Chicago host the Olympics, they will probably choose Rio because I don't think the Olympics have ever taken place in South America.


----------



## Faela

Can you all stop with that stupid nationalism? Every city has problems and good things too. All these cities deserve to host the games, but COI will choose!

You are adults, behavior yourselves!


----------



## philadweller

I wish I cared but I don't Chicago, NYC and NJ are all safe.
Rio from the bunch is the least safe.
The safest is Tokyo.

I say choose the one that is most convenient for the world to get to.
Keep it in the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## Brazilian

philadweller said:


> I wish I cared but I don't Chicago, NYC and NJ are all safe.
> Rio from the bunch is the least safe.
> The safest is Tokyo.
> 
> I* say choose the one that is most convenient for the world to get to.
> Keep it in the Northern Hemisphere*.


Just stupid!
Open up your mind. The world is a lot more than what you little mind think it is.
You can give your opinion, but try to say something constructive!


----------



## lindow

U.S.A. and U.K. have too much number of times.

U.S.A......4
U.K.........3
Australia...2
France.....2 
Germany...2 

*1896 Athens 
*1900 Paris 
*1904 St. Louis 
*1908 London 
*1912 Stockholm 
*1920 Antwerp 
*1924 Paris 
*1928 Amsterdam 
*1932 Los Angeles 
*1936 Berlin 
*1948 London 
*1952 Helsinki 
*1956 Melbourne 
*1960 Rome 
*1964 Tokyo 
*1968 Mexico City 
*1972 Munich 
*1976 Montreal 
*1980 Moscow 
*1984 Los Angeles 
*1988 soul 
*1992 Barcelona 
*1996 Atlanta 
*2000 Sydney 
*2004 Athens
*2008 Beijing
*2012 London


*Asia : 3,400 millions
*East Asia：1,500 millions....3 
*South Asia：1,400 millions....0 
*Africa：890 millions....0
*Europe & Russia：740 miliions....16 
*Southeastern Asian：600 milions....0 
*North America:430 millions....6
*U.S.A.： 300 millions....4
*Middle East：300 millions....0
*South America:300 millions 0
*Oceania:32 millions....2


----------



## Positronn

[email protected] said:


> I hope Tokyo gets it.
> 
> 
> Madrid won't get it, because the Olympics in 2012 are already in Europe. Hopefully Chicago won't get it, because the US already had the Summer Olympics 4 times, way more often than any other nation and Rio de Janeiro has simply way too many problems and the money could be better used otherwise in a country where the majority of the people live below the poverty line.


Who said that most people of Rio lives under the poverty line? The majority means 50% + and thats not true. Rio has HDI of 0,842 in 2000, today is probably around 0,900, like a "developed" country. Wake up, southeastern Brazil isn't a sub-saharan Africa.


----------



## Vini2

Patrick-RJ said:


> ^^
> :lol:
> He must be joking... nobody is so stupid!


I really hope is a joke :lol:


----------



## Basincreek

I still think Chicago is the best bet for a highly profitable games. Plus it would satisfy the unwritten IOC rule of having every third or fourth games in the USA.


----------



## Ampelio

yes.. its time for RIO!


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Many events racist against sports blacks in Madrid! hno:

racism against black players in football










racism against pilot Luis Hamilton 










South American attacked in the subway to Madrid










Spanish throw bananas against black players


----------



## -Corey-

Positronn said:


> Sorry but you didn't interpretate well the table.
> 
> Your table says that 19,8 millions lives under the poverty line, and compared to the whole population means 11,7%. That's unbelievably less then what's registrated for U.S in 2004, where there were 37 million in the same situation, 12,7 % of the whole population. Even if you include poor people, now 49 million, its about 29% of the total.
> 
> And the poverty is in fact concentrated in the north-east, even this table distorts it. Southeast has 79 million, and 4,2 million under the poverty line. Result : 5,4%. The table SEEMS not to show it, but its because southeast is a lot more populated than northeast.
> 
> Note: I only used numbers of your table, you should have read it better. The only thing I took from net is the U.S number of under poverty line population.


HAHAHA How can u compare the poverty in the US with the povery in Brazil?? Most.


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

^^ The brazilians people use bads things to madrid  

PLEASE, RIO DE JANERIO ¡NO!


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

And the attack in the subway was in BARCELONA not in MADRID


----------



## Alphaville

LaDyMaRTa said:


> And the attack in the subway was in *BARCELONA *not in MADRID


Thank-you for bringing Barcelona to our attention -- the city that hosted the 1992 Olympic Games. THIS is reason alone for Madrid not to get 2016. A nation like Spain (a mid-sized Olympic power) simply should not host again so soon- especially with new frontiers opening up (South America and Africa). 

The same goes for Chicago. 

The only bid with real merit for 2016 is Rio.


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

^^ Im not attacking to Barcelona, Im only say the true of the subway 

And Madrid will have the Olympic games, maybe not in 2016 but in 2020 yes 

bye!


----------



## SpectreAT

'rational crazy' said:


> Many events racist against sports blacks in Madrid! hno:
> 
> racism against pilot Luis Hamilton


It was in Barcelona.




'rational crazy' said:


> South American attacked in the subway to Madrid


It was in Barcelona too.


----------



## Alphaville

LaDyMaRTa said:


> ^^ Im not attacking to Barcelona, Im only say the true of the subway


I never said you were attacking Barcelona? I was simply stating that Barcelona hosted in 1992, therefore its WAY too soon for a nation like Spain to be hosting again -- be it 2016 or 2020 or 2024 - it's NOT going to happen. 



> And Madrid will have the Olympic games, maybe not in 2016 but in 2020 yes
> 
> bye!


No, they won't. I can guarantee you, they won't. Olympic politics simply won't allow it. They won't get 2016 due to 2012 and 2014 being in Europe-- and 2020 is certain to a new frontier-- or something else in Europe.


----------



## Positronn

Vrysxy said:


> HAHAHA How can u compare the poverty in the US with the povery in Brazil?? Most.


Your post is senseless, where is the mistake ? Anyway, the point isn't at all compare US with Brazil poverty. I only showed that our friend's conclusion was wrong, and not even close 50% of Rio pop live under the poverty line, using his own data.


----------



## PeterPOA

Well, I am reading all these posts, and I guess who has this prejudiceful view about Brazil should be aware. Yes, Brazil has lots of problems reffering to its educational system, health system, maybe the infrastructure was not a priority so far, laws (specially tax law) have to be reviewed and corruption is still a huge problem. But the table showed in a previous post only indicates that in 2001 Brazil had 31% of its population living like poor or indigent. Well, since 2001 until now our currency has become twice stronger (a dollar was bought for R$ 3,20, a pound for R$ 6,00, now it´s about R$ 1,60 and R$ 3,20). Poverty in Brazil has deacresed and about 40 million people upgraded in economical class from the last ones to the middle one (D and E classes to C class) during these last 5 years. Brazil will soon become one of the oil leader exporters and the Government has a plan for the extra money that will enter into the economics. The country has the best ethanol based biofuel. Credit is now starting to boom and investiments are coming up everywhere. Well, I am not saying that Rio has the same urban equipaments of Tokio or Chicago, or the subway system of Madrid, but the city is growing and it´s better not to underestimate one place based on false judgments or on single data.


----------



## Positronn

They dont even have data to show these massive under-poverty-line pop. Some people argued only with stereotypes, without ANY data.


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Rio de Janeiro is a city with many crimes, but Chicago is also!

Urban crime

The mystery of violence
May 15th 2008 | CHICAGO
From The Economist print edition

Chicago's continuing fight against gangs and guns 


APRIL was a cruel and bloody month in Chicago. “We want futures, not funerals!” students shouted at a rally on April 1st. But more funerals followed. The most violent weekend, April 18th-20th, saw no few than 36 shootings—15 of them gang-related—and nine deaths. As Chicago prepares for the summer, when violence usually tends to rise, two questions linger: what has caused this outburst, and what can be done about it? 

Some believe the shootings were sparked by warmer weather; others blame mounting economic hardship. But searching for a precise reason is pointless. In many neighbourhoods across America, the threat of violence hangs in the air like humidity, sometimes bursting into a deluge. Overall crime rates are far lower than in the early 1990s. But America had 37% more gang-related murders in 2006 than in 2000, according to FBI reports. Half of Chicago's murders in 2006 were linked to gangs. 

The more important question is whether cities have learned how to prevent further outbursts. Chicago's police now use an array of tactics, from targeting “hot spots” to a community-policing programme. Richard Daley, Chicago's mayor, has long sought to reform gun laws and work more closely with federal officials to dismantle gangs' financial operations. 

April's violence has inspired new plans, some more helpful than others. The ineffectual governor of Illinois, Rod Blagojevich, announced on May 6th a $150m scheme for which there is no $150m. Chicago's police chief intends to make residents feel safer by sending out SWAT teams in full battle gear. More promisingly, Mr Daley wants to keep pools and parks open late and offer more teenagers summer jobs. This will help keep more children busy and out of harm. But it will have little effect on the most violent. 

Chicago's muddled response frustrates David Kennedy of the John Jay College of Criminal Justice in New York. He notes that in the 1990s Boston brought together federal, state and local agencies, community groups, religious leaders and others (including himself) to fight violence. A main feature of the scheme was to locate gang members and tell them that help and services were available, but that violence would be met with severe penalties. If someone was killed, not only would prosecutors pursue the killer, but police would nail other gang members for smaller crimes. This would create an economic disincentive to kill—shooting a rival would badly disrupt gang business. The programme was launched in 1996. Youth murders plummeted. Long-term studies show a two-thirds drop. 

Chicago has its own version of this strategy in six police districts, but it has been all but ignored in the current cacophony. A federal initiative called Project Safe Neighbourhoods (PSN) pays for the programme; the federal district attorney directs it. Chicago's PSN includes tough gun policing, federal prosecutions and—most important, or so researchers found—meetings with former felons to deter them from returning to crime. Over PSN's first two years, the districts it targeted saw a 37% drop in quarterly homicide rates. The challenge now is to help PSN expand. Chicago's leaders must use many tools to fight violence. One is right under their noses

http://www.economist.com/world/na/displaystory.cfm?story_id=11376652


----------



## willo

'rational crazy' said:


> Many events racist against sports blacks in Madrid! hno:


get a life man. i think you don't know the term ''fair play'' as some of your brasilian mates


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

Only brazil dont should win because use bad things and notices for the others cities (Madrid for example)


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

If your city dont have chance, dont try use bad notices, racism, or other things for the other cities


----------



## Cauê

More than half of the Olympic Games installations already exist in the city of Rio de Janeiro and another 20% will be built regardless of the candidacy.

Go Rio !


----------



## Galen

Tokyo has the best infrastructures and is the most advanced city overall. If reason prevails (not politics) Tokyo should win, time will tell.


----------



## coth

i'm in favor of tokyo and rio. as there is no multipoll i'll vote for rio.


----------



## Audiomuse

I of course want the Olympics to be in Chicago, but it seems like Rio de Janeiro has the upperhand. 

The Olympics haven't been in South America for a while right?


----------



## BOL

'Rational crazy', do you know what is 'fair play'?

What are you trying? the racism is a global problem, this is not the problem of one city.


----------



## TEBC

LaDyMaRTa said:


> If your city dont have chance, dont try use bad notices, racism, or other things for the other cities


the only city with any chances to win here is Madrid!!


----------



## 'rational crazy'

BOL said:


> 'Rational crazy', do you know what is 'fair play'?
> 
> What are you trying? the racism is a global problem, this is not the problem of one city.


:angel: 'Fair play'?! I do not! I can not speak English properly. :colgate:




BOL said:


> What are you trying? the racism is a global problem, this is not the problem of one city.


Racism is a global problem, but that country are exaggerating! >(


----------



## MelboyPete

I chose Rio and I hope Rio gets it. The US has had the games quite a few times as well as Europe and Tokyo has had it before. IMO it's Latin America's time.


----------



## stewartrama

Tony Sebo said:


> Liverpool would be a good choice, failing that, Rio!


liverpool? honestly? Tokyo Rio and Chicago are world class cities with millions of people, which make them good candidates. PS: HOW DO U MAKE A POLL?????


----------



## stewartrama

OKCity__SuperSonics said:


> DID OKLAHOMA CITY SUBMIT A PROPOSAL?


im rly sry, but who the hell cares about oklahoma city? i dont mean that in a harsh way, i just think there would be no reason for it 2 b up there


----------



## Wey

It's Rio's turn! The Olympics were SUPOSE to be universal! To have never been hosted in LA or Africa is outragious!

Let's make it about the sport, not the politics!


----------



## Harkeb

^^Welcome. And I agree with you. :righton:


----------



## Basincreek

It had better be Chicago in 2016 or there are going to be a lot of ticked off people in the US, me included. The IOC owes us big.


----------



## Cauê

SkyScraper-a-holic! said:


> It's Rio's turn! The Olympics were SUPOSE to be universal! To have never been hosted in LA or Africa is outragious!
> 
> Let's make it about the sport, not the politics!


Yes !
The greatest festival of sport needs to be universal. 

South America in 2016 !


----------



## SkysApopa

I don't know but, for me, Brazil is the Better becouse makes me feel like in short, and surf board, i don't know...... Greetings from El Salvador in Central American


----------



## SkysApopa

Cauê said:


> Yes !
> The greatest festival of sport needs to be universal.
> 
> South America in 2016 !


yeeeeeeeeahhhhhhhh I love Brazil :banana:


----------



## stewartrama

how do u make a poll?


----------



## wapo5050

IOC scores of the bids:


----------



## Positronn

I cannot read clearly the numbers in this table but there is an obvious math mistake with Rio : the final score can`t be 6,8 (maybe its 8,8, not sure) if thats whats written there. Do the operations for yourself and find out that the real number should be 7,6.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Fact: 55,000 people die in urban violence every year in Brazil! That is like civial war on the streets!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

wapo5050 said:


> IOC scores of the bids:


Looks good! kay: Great to see that Europe is doing well. :banana: But Tokyo and Chicago a worthy concurrents.


----------



## stewartrama

HOW DO YOU MAKE A POLL???


----------



## Cauê

The natural scenery of Rio for 2016 :


Marathon of street ( trajectory of the Rio marathon, considered the most beautiful in the world )




























Copacabana beach ( marathon of street and volleyball and water marathon )











Flamengo Park











Rio is beautiful !
Rio is perfect for games of 2016.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Patrick-RJ said:


> Se você entende português sufucientemente pra ler essa bestira, então também vai entender isso aqui.
> 
> Esses números são da década de 90, amigo... o período de maior crescimento das favelas do Rio. Hoje, não há como negar que elas continuam crescendo, mas a taxas bem menores. A tendência agora é de reversão desse quadro. Vários apartamentos para baixa renda estão sendo construídos na cidade, o que vem reduzindo nosso déficit habitacional. Isso vem a cargo da redução da desigualdade que vem ocorrendo não só no Rio, mas em todo Brasil... prova disso é o índice GINI. Então deixa de ser tendencioso e mostrar dados de 10 anos atrás e acorda pra realidade atual. É patético precisar desmoralizar uma cidade para se valorizar. O Rio é uma cidade que vem reagindo e o nosso estado é o que mais receberá investimentos no país nos próximos 3 anos. Isso já começa a se refletir na renda da população, que vem aumentando consideravelmente nos últimos anos. A riqueza e o padrão de vida de vocês a gente pode alcançar um dia... tenho certeza que, mais cedo ou mais tarde, conseguiremos. Agora, a beleza do Rio é única e sua cidade nunca terá.


I really dind't understand the whole article and even less what you have written. and ever since we are in an international forum, please reply en English.
All I know is, that poverty is increasing in most of the cities over there, showing some of the worst violence indices and that your president is, with all of respect, a propaganda-making a...hole who worstened the situation of the middle and lower classes bringing the country to it's all-time high of income distribution (more than 70% is owned by only 10%) and I don't see, why Rio should be that different from the rest of the country, considering that mostly the largest cities in country are those which most have problems. 
So I suggest you keep your opinion about your country and I keep mine, because it seems we can't get to a point where we agree. :lol: 
Does the last phrase mean that my city is ugly and Rio beautiful? Hum a lot of 50's and 60's boxes and lots of little shags are destrying to much the natural setting of the city. And what is nice or not is very subjective. Here we say: You cannot quarrel over the taste since it is very individual. I personally think that Frankfurt as a city is much nicer, the buildings are more modern, the streets neat, the aiport enormous, the surroundings are green, the city is not too large that it covers thousands of sqkm, we have no slums spoiling the scene. And what is the advantage of a nice beautiful city, if it suffers from poverty, violence and low quality of life for a bunch of the population? My city is among the top five in quality of life in the world.
I still go with Madrid and Chicago. The experience with the Rioans here in the thread shows me that they are quite rude and tend to offend people by calling them stupid etc. This is lack of education and not the best advertising for your city. Sorry.


----------



## Positronn

Skyline_FFM said:


> I really dind't understand the whole article and even less what you have written. and ever since we are in an international forum, please reply en English.
> All I know is, that poverty is increasing in most of the cities over there, showing some of the worst violence indices and that your president is, with all of respect, a propaganda-making a...hole who worstened the situation of the middle and lower classes bringing the country to it's all-time high of income distribution (more than 70% is owned by only 10%) and I don't see, why Rio should be that different from the rest of the country, considering that mostly the largest cities in country are those which most have problems.
> So I suggest you keep your opinion about your country and I keep mine, because it seems we can't get to a point where we agree. :lol:
> Does the last phrase mean that my city is ugly and Rio beautiful? Hum a lot of 50's and 60's boxes and lots of little shags are destrying to much the natural setting of the city. And what is nice or not is very subjective. Here we say: You cannot quarrel over the taste since it is very individual. I personally think that Frankfurt as a city is much nicer, the buildings are more modern, the streets neat, the aiport enormous, the surroundings are green, the city is not too large that it covers thousands of sqkm, we have no slums spoiling the scene. And what is the advantage of a nice beautiful city, if it suffers from poverty, violence and low quality of life for a bunch of the population? My city is among the top five in quality of life in the world.
> I still go with Madrid and Chicago. The experience with the Rioans here in the thread shows me that they are quite rude and tend to offend people by calling them stupid etc. This is lack of education and not the best advertising for your city. Sorry.


As we can't have the same opinion, and thats obvious, we were just trying to open your eyes that somethings aren't as you think it is, or as things are showed to you in a developed nation. Poverty is not increasing as you think, the thing is that the middle-class is increasing very fast, the HDI is increasing, violence is decreasing, GINI is also decreasing (around 0,500 now, not good but not so bad). I agree with you that any city of Germany is better in this points, like violence, wealth, HDI, but thats not the only thing that there is in a city. If it were, people would just travel to developed country and that's not true. Our future will be better, my state has an HDI similar to Portugal ( I know that Portugal is a poor country for western europe but thats not poor)

WOw we agree at one thing:I dun like my president.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

I didn't want to compare Rio to Germany. But I was the first to say that poverty shouldn't be a factor to decide whether a city should hold the Olympics or not. I know there is a bunch of cities with much worse indices about all of these topics than Rio. 
What I said was : If you don't give cities like Rio a chance to prove it is abilities, so how will they ever prove? It is as if no one ever lets you participate in a test and you shall prove that you have knowledges.... :nuts:
I voted for Madrid, because I love the city. And I would go for Chicago because it really deserves it being the all-time second to NYC! 
I did not compare German cities to Rio, Patrick did. I could not quite understand him, but he said something about my city being ugly and his own being beautiful or so. But if Rio got the Olympics, it would be fine for me also. The city already hosted many international events and is experienced. So why not?
I just don't want to see it in Tokyo. That would be quite static games like "insert disk, run, win, stop, go take a shower, calm down, eject disk"... :lol:


----------



## coth

Skyline_FFM said:


> I still go with Madrid and Chicago. The experience with the Rioans here in the thread shows me that they are quite rude and tend to offend people by calling them stupid etc. This is lack of education and not the best advertising for your city. Sorry.


Well 4 olympic games in a past two decades is indeed way too much. So it should wait some time now. For America it should go to Rio, Buenos Aires etc next times. As for Madrid - Saint Petersburg will bid for 2020. It's hurting Madrid bid very well.


----------



## gaucho

Pq vcs aindam dão corda pra ele? Ele é só um preconceituoso racista, ogulhoso de ter sangue "puro" alemão de origem aristocrática(grandes merda...) com sérios problemas de sentimento de inferiodade.


----------



## Bori427

It'll be Madrid!

Anything south of Mexico ain't ready to host the Olympics


----------



## Cauê

Do not waste time with the "Skyline_FFM"
Ignore.

Rio is beautiful and the best option for 2016 !


----------



## Chitowner245

a chicago olympics would be the most compact, the easiest to run, the lowest cost, and the most profitable. I've lived in the city my whole life, but my reason for picking chicago is not because I necessarily want it here but rather that it simply makes the most sense. Also, you've got Oprah, the most famous woman possibly in the world, Hillary clinton was born in the suburbs, barack obama (the next president) lives here, and michael jordan (the most famous athlete ever and olympian since jesse owens, who also is from chicago) would undoubtedly be the torch lighter. Case closed.


----------



## Ian

I have no idea who is oprah :?


----------



## JPBrazil

^^

She's not very famous in latin america


----------



## Vini2

Maybe Oprah, Michael Jordan and Barack work for IOC!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Ian said:


> I have no idea who is oprah :?


No? We know her here also!


----------



## Jack Daniel

I think Rio will be selected. A lot of people have mentioned that it is not safe. However, if South Africa could get the world cup then I can't see why Rio can't get the Olympics.


----------



## Cauê

Chitowner245 said:


> a chicago olympics would be the most compact, the easiest to run, the lowest cost, and the most profitable. I've lived in the city my whole life, but my reason for picking chicago is not because I necessarily want it here but rather that it simply makes the most sense. Also, you've got Oprah, the most famous woman possibly in the world, Hillary clinton was born in the suburbs, barack obama (the next president) lives here, and michael jordan (the most famous athlete ever and olympian since jesse owens, who also is from chicago) would undoubtedly be the torch lighter. Case closed.


All of the competitions will be held in the city of Rio de Janeiro with half of the modalities being disputed just 5 or 10 minutes from the Olympic Village. This will be very practical for the athletes, the media and the spectators, who will not need to cover long distances to get to the sites of the competitions.

Oprah ???????? What? 

Giselle Bundchen is most famous :lol: 
The soccer player Ronaldo, Rio de Janeiro, is most famous in the world.

But the most important: South America never received the games. It is time!


----------



## nomarandlee

Cauê said:


> All of the competitions will be held in the city of Rio de Janeiro with half of the modalities being disputed just 5 or 10 minutes from the Olympic Village. This will be very practical for the athletes, the media and the spectators, who will not need to cover long distances to get to the sites of the competitions.
> 
> Oprah ???????? What?
> 
> Giselle Bundchen is most famous :lol:
> The soccer player Ronaldo, Rio de Janeiro, is most famous in the world.
> 
> But the most important: South America never received the games. It is time!


 The Chicago games are more centric then the Rio games (which I think are the most dispersed out of all the candidates).

Giselle? She is not from Rio and given length of models careers by 2016 she likely be considered a used up has been in her own industry. Frankfurt should get the 2012 games because the great Heidi Klum was so it in 2004. :lol: Adraina Lima and Allesandra Ambrosio are hotter anyway. :cheers:


----------



## skyboi

The Rio pictures are amazing , but unfortunately The Olympic always comes down to Politic and Money who has a bigger voice and more money on the table


----------



## Cauê

nomarandlee said:


> The Chicago games are more centric then the Rio games (which I think are the most dispersed out of all the candidates).
> 
> Giselle? She is not from Rio and given length of models careers by 2016 she likely be considered a used up has been in her own industry. Frankfurt should get the 2012 games because the great Heidi Klum was so it in 2004. :lol: Adraina Lima and Allesandra Ambrosio are hotter anyway. :cheers:


End ?


----------



## Cauê

skyboi said:


> The Rio pictures are amazing , but unfortunately The Olympic always comes down to Politic and Money who has a bigger voice and more money on the table


The Games in Rio are a matter of justice and universality. The Rio deserves the victory.


----------



## Positronn

skyboi said:


> The Rio pictures are amazing , but unfortunately The Olympic always comes down to Politic and Money who has a bigger voice and more money on the table


Believe me, money is not the problem for Rio. The problem is how and who handles it.


----------



## -Corey-

Cauê said:


> All of the competitions will be held in the city of Rio de Janeiro with half of the modalities being disputed just 5 or 10 minutes from the Olympic Village. This will be very practical for the athletes, the media and the spectators, who will not need to cover long distances to get to the sites of the competitions.
> 
> Oprah ???????? What?
> 
> Giselle Bundchen is most famous :lol:
> The soccer player Ronaldo, Rio de Janeiro, is most famous in the world.
> 
> But the most important: South America never received the games. It is time!


But she's not billionaire :tongue2:


----------



## -Corey-

Positronn said:


> Yeah... Chicago is UNCOMPARABLE. Why?


No, is not, Chicago is comparable only with rich cities..


----------



## Cauê

Incomparable is this :



















Rio de Janeiro.
The city most beautiful ! 
The games of 2016 can be beautiful as the Rio.


----------



## nomarandlee

> The Games in Rio *are a matter of justice and universality*. The Rio deserves the victory


Say what? Hyperbole much?


----------



## WeimieLvr

Fabulous Chicago








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2035795452/in/set-72157603222728853/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2034975065/in/set-72157603222728853/ 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2034976153/in/set-72157603222728853/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2034979997/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenilio/147658688/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallyg/170863282/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rock_chalk_jhawk_ku/2471758896/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/runfar/867434991/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallyg/170190163/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2237452925/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/brownphotography/528282552/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lilu12323/1344418261/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2293532249/










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:MidwayView1.JPG http://www.flickr.com/photos/spudart/463705022/


----------



## gaucho

Chitowner245 said:


> a chicago olympics would be the most compact, the easiest to run, the lowest cost, and the most profitable. I've lived in the city my whole life, but my reason for picking chicago is not because I necessarily want it here but rather that it simply makes the most sense. Also, you've got Oprah, the most famous woman possibly in the world, Hillary clinton was born in the suburbs, barack obama (the next president) lives here, *and michael jordan (the most famous athlete ever and olympian since jesse owens, who also is from chicago)* would undoubtedly be the torch lighter. Case closed.



Who gives a damn if Oprah lives in Chicago???? :lol:

Thats funny, americans can be so egocentric sometimes...how can a athlete from a fading sport (who cares about basketball anyway? Its popular in just a few countries) could be the most famous???

I dont know who is the most famous, but I have no doubt that Pele is more famous than Michael Jordan! Remember that "America" doesnt actually mean "World".


----------



## Anberlin

LOL @ the fights on here.


----------



## WeimieLvr

gaucho said:


> Who gives a damn if Oprah lives in Chicago???? :lol:
> 
> Thats funny, americans can be so egocentric sometimes...how can a athlete from a fading sport (who cares about basketball anyway? Its popular in just a few countries) could be the most famous???
> 
> I dont know who is the most famous, but I have no doubt that Pele is more famous than Michael Jordan! Remember that "America" doesnt actually mean "World".



It's ignorant statements like these that remind us of the America-envy that still exists in some people around the world...it comes through loud and clear. This is not egocentrism...and basketball is a sport that is increasing in international popularity - not fading in any way. 

For anyone who actually doesn't know them:

Oprah - host of the highest rated talk show in television history, the internationally syndicated Oprah Winfrey Show; Academy Award nominee and winner of multiple Emmy Awards; the world's only black billionaire; widely considered the most influential and philanthropic woman in the world.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alan-light/210467069/


Michael Jordan - ESPN named him the greatest North American athlete of the 20th century, and he was second to Babe Ruth on the Associated Press list of athletes of the century; he is widely considered the greatest basketball player of all time; he was the most effectively marketed athlete of his generation, and was instrumental in popularizing the NBA around the world. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2195465200/


----------



## gaucho

WeimieLvr said:


> It's ignorant statements like these that remind us of the America-envy that still exists in some people around the world...it comes through loud and clear. This is not egocentrism...and basketball is a sport that is increasing in international popularity - not fading in any way.
> 
> For anyone who actually doesn't know them:
> 
> Oprah - host of the highest rated talk show in television history, the internationally syndicated Oprah Winfrey Show; Acadamy Award nominee and winner of multiple Emmy Awards; the world's only black billionaire; widely considered the most influential and philanthropic woman in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/alan-light/210467069/
> 
> 
> Michael Jordan - ESPN named him the greatest North American athlete of the 20th century, and he was second to Babe Ruth on the Associated Press's list of athletes of the century; he is widely considered the greatest basketball player of all time; he was the most effectively marketed athlete of his generation, and was instrumental in popularizing the NBA around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2195465200/


 Ignorant statements? Envy? Envy its your answer to some1 who disagree with you? :lol: Who cares about where Oprah lives? Really?? And just because I do not agree that Michael Jordan is the most famous athlete of all times am I ignorant? 

Pele is the most famous football player, which is the most popular sport worldwide...basketball doesnt even come close...

Well...In my opinion your statement remind us how arrogant americans can be


----------



## WeimieLvr

gaucho said:


> Ignorant statements? Envy? Envy its your answer to some1 who disagree with you? :lol: Who cares about where Oprah lives? Really?? And just because I do not agree that Michael Jordan is the most famous athlete of all times am I ignorant?


Nope, envy is what I can read between your words...and it's my answer only to you and your ignorant statements. The ignorance and envy is apparent when you try to belittle everything that anyone else says. No one said that football isn't the most popular sport in the world - however, you attacked basketball as a "fading sport". No one said that Pele isn't a world-famous athlete and the most famous from his sport - however, you attacked Michael Jordan and Oprah Winfrey and tried to make them seem less than they are. That, my friend, is ignorant.


----------



## gaucho

WeimieLvr said:


> Nope...it's my answer to you and your ignorant statements. period.


 Tell me which ignorant statements are u talking about... :lol:


----------



## gaucho

WeimieLvr said:


> Nope, envy is what I can read between your words...and it's my answer only to you and your ignorant statements. Period.


 Yeah....everybody wants to be american and we envy u!!! I bet thats what u want to hear...typical :lol:


----------



## WeimieLvr

gaucho said:


> Yeah....everybody wants to be american and we envy u!!! I bet thats what u want to hear...typical :lol:


Nope, just you. You can stop trying to make it seem like I think EVERYONE is like you. I'm talking about YOU and YOUR STATEMENTS - no one else.

My father spent several weeks each year in Porto Alegre when I was growing up, so I always had a good impression of that city. Funny thing...your ignorance doesn't change anything because I understand that most people in Porto Alegre are not like you - everyone is an individual. I would never classify all Brazilian or Irish folks as ignorant simply because of encounters like this one.


----------



## WeimieLvr

gaucho said:


> Tell me which ignorant statements are u talking about... :lol:


This one - an intentional attempt to belittle an American icon:



> Who gives a damn if Oprah lives in Chicago????



This one - stereotyping ANY group of people is ignorant:



> americans can be so egocentric sometimes...



This one - your assessment of basketball is incorrect, and it's another feeble attempt to belittle an American icon:



> how can a athlete from a fading sport (who cares about basketball anyway? Its popular in just a few countries) could be the most famous???



Any more questions before I begin to ignore your postings?


----------



## gaucho

WeimieLvr said:


> Nope, envy is what I can read between your words...and it's my answer only to you and your ignorant statements. The ignorance and envy is apparent when you try to belittle everything that anyone else says. No one said that football isn't the most popular sport in the world - however, you attacked basketball as a "fading sport". No one said that Pele isn't a world-famous athlete and the most famous from his sport - however, you attacked Michael Jordan and Oprah Winfrey and tried to make them seem less than they are. That, my friend, is ignorant.



What?? I think u r just crazy!

Im not trying to make Michael Jordan or Oprah Winfrey semm less than they are. Im just still asking who cares about where Oprah lives?? And why should I care about her??????

And some1 said the Michael Jordan is the most famous athlete of all times, I just disagree with that....oh yeah, now Im ANTI AMERICAN :lol::lol:

Just Grown UP kid!!!!


----------



## WeimieLvr

gaucho said:


> What?? I think u r just crazy!
> 
> Im not trying to make Michael Jordan or Oprah Winfrey semm less than they are. Im just still asking who cares about where Oprah lives?? And why should I care about her??????
> 
> And some1 said the Michael Jordan is the most famous athlete of all times, I just disagree with that....oh yeah, now Im ANTI AMERICAN :lol::lol:
> 
> Just Grown UP kid!!!!


Yes...ESPN, Sporting News, the Associated Press, etc...they said it.

Yes...your anti-Americanism shines through very brightly. You can't disguise it with all the smiley faces in the world.


----------



## coth

North American means of USA. ESPN is US channel. They just name a national athletes and they hardly know anything on a world scale.

This is not about Anti-Americanism. That's about American centrism. Best in USA is not best in the World.


----------



## gaucho

hno:


WeimieLvr said:


> Yes...ESPN, Sporting News, the Associated Press, etc...they said it.
> 
> Yes...your anti-Americanism shines through very brightly. You can't disguise it with all the smiley faces in the world.



ESPN(USA), Sporting News(USA), the Associated Press(USA)

Its really a coincidence that those 3 are from USA... :lol: thats just another example of egocentrism 

hno:hno:


----------



## nomarandlee

WeimieLvr said:


> Yes...ESPN, Sporting News, the Associated Press, etc...they said it.
> 
> Yes...your anti-Americanism shines through very brightly. You can't disguise it with all the smiley faces in the world.


Outside of football the U.S. is home to two of the most revered best know athletes (Michael Jordan and Muhammad Ali). 

If one is bold enough to believe that football is the only then that is their fault. However this discussion has derailed and in order for this thread not to degenerate further I recommend that all agree to disagree.


----------



## coth

Michael Jordan and Muhammad Ali are both hardly known in Russia. Michael Jordan was playing in national american basketball. 

Ayrton Senna is even more known.


----------



## nomarandlee

Many (though not all) of the venues or their proposed locations for the Chicago bid.....

Flyover of the various proposed venues.....






Maps



















*South cluster venues*

*Track/Athletics*
Washington Park - Olympic Track/Main stadium (80,000)















































*Field Hockey*
Field hockey in Jackson Park - 15,000























*Central cluster venues*

*Ceremony and Entertainment ceter*
Pritzker Pavilion (Olympic Medal Ceremony and entertainment site) - 11,000


















via SSC forumer - *gct13 *



















*Live Olympic TV sites and visitor activities*
"Live" interactive site









via ssc forumer _*dougmach*_




















*Archery*
Grant Park - south end (Archery) - 8,000





















*Olympic Village*
Olympic Village - (currently a defunct Medical campus just west of Lake Shore Drive which runs along the lake)




































part of village at bottom of photo












McCormick Place Convention Center 
(4 interconnected buildings, 2.7 million square feet of floor space) (*Volleyball*(15,000), *Weightlifting*(4,250), *Handball*(9,800), *Wrestling*(9,800), *Judo*(9,800), *Fencing*(6,000), *Taekwondo*(6,000),* Table Tennis*(6,000),* Modern Pentathlon (Fencing and Shooting)*(6,000), *Rhythmic gymnastics *and *Badminton*(6,000), Main* Press Center*) - 










































































*Soccer/Football* finals
Soldier Field - 62,000
























































Soldier Field (foreground) and McCormick Place (background)











*Rowing*
Rowing Course - 20,000




















*Sailing*
31st St. (new marina at bottom of photo adjacent to Olympic village)











*Track cycling, BMX Biking, Volleyball*
Northerly Island - (Cycling, BMX) - BMX 10,000/Track cycling 5,000





































*Marathon*














*West cluster venues*

*Boxing*
U.I.C. Pavilion - 11,000






























*Basketball*
United Center (Basketball Finals) - 22,000














































*Swimming and Diving*
Douglas Park - 20,000 swimming, 10,000 diving
Archietects -_ Garofalo and Studio Gang_

















via SSP forumer _Alliance_ 








via SSP forumer _Alliance _













*North cluster venues*

*Tennis*
Lakeview Tennis Center - 10,000/5,000/2,000
via _garofaloarchitects.com _(Archietects - _Garofalo and David Woodhouse_)









_garofaloarchitects.com _






































*Kayak*
Kayak course in Lincoln Park - 14,000





















*Triathlon*
North Lakefront Path - 5,000





























*Volleyball*
North Avenue Beach (possible beach volleyball on Northerly Island) - 20,000






















*Peripheral venues*

*Football/Soccer prelims*
Ryan Field at Norhwestern Univ. in Evanston - 47,000







































*Basketball Prelims*
Allstate Arena - 20,000




















*Basketball Prelims*
Emil and Patricia A. Jones Convocation Center @ Chicago St. Univ. (Basketball Preliminaries) - 7,000











*Equestrian*
Temple Farms in Old Mill Creek, Illinois - 15,000-30,000




















*Mountain Biking*
course in Palos Hills - 8,000
via _*BenSeese *_(Flickr)






















Not yet part of games bid but potential inclusion depending on need.........

*Potential Venues*

*Baseball*
Wrigley Field - 41,000






























*Baseball*
U.S. Cellular Field - 40,500

















via forumer *Chicagophotoshop*













*Soccer/Football prelims*
Toyota Park - 20,000 ((built for 30k eventual expansion)







































*Basketball/Gymnastics*
Sears Center - 11,000


----------



## Cauê

^^ I like. Is wonderful !

Proposed locations for the Rio bid :

*João Havelange Stadium*










































*HSBC Arena*


















*Maracanã Stadium (ceremony and soccer)*





































*Olympic Park*


















*Guanabara Bay* 



















*Copacabana beach*










*Rodrigo de Freitas Lagoon*


----------



## nomarandlee

very nice, I am impressed with Rio's venues. A bit scattered from what I've read but nice.


----------



## qu3tia

I vote for Chicago!

If Rio gets it, i just think they need to control the "Brazilian fans" coz they sometimes tend to be so rude (especially if its a Brazil vs other country match)...


----------



## Cobucci

I think the Rio's proposal without a new Olympic Stadium is simply ridiculous.


----------



## Wey

Cobucci, I don't know... I mean, I'd like a new and monstruous Olympic Stadium also, but does the city ACTUALLY needs a new one?? We must also think in praticability here...


----------



## Cobucci

SkyScraper-a-holic! said:


> Cobucci, I don't know... I mean, I'd like a new and monstruous Olympic Stadium also, but does the city ACTUALLY needs a new one?? We must also think in praticability here...


IWith a new Olympic Stadium being built, it could be used after the games by Fluminense (or Flamengo).

This way, 1 stadium for each big soccer club of the city.

São Januário - Vasco
João Havelange - Botafogo
Maracanã - Flamengo
New Stadium - Fluminense

But I dunno the practicability of this. I think that it has demand.


----------



## samadifa

Go Rio de Janeiro!
Go Brazil!


----------



## Cauê

*International Volleyball Federation approves Rio 2016 proposed volleyball venue*

The Maracanãzinho Gymnasium has been approved by the International Volleyball Federation (FIVB) as a 2016 Olympic Games venue. The FIVB also approved the design of the Beach Volleyball venue in Copacabana. The announcement was made by FIVB second executive vice-president Cristobal Marte Hoffiz, during FIVB World League Finals played by the national teams of Brazil, Serbia, Russia, Japan and Poland this weekend at the Maracanãzinho Gymnasium, in no Rio de Janeiro. Rio 2016 candidature project foresees both men’s and women’s Olympic Volleyball championships staged at Maracanãzinho.

FIVB second executive vice-president Cristobal Marte Hoffiz, praised the venue. “ Maracanãzinho is a beautiful gymnasium offering an excellent structure and we have now approved it for the Olympic Games. Just the two warm-up courts will have to be adapted to FIVB official measurements. As to Beach Volleyball, besides their location in one of the most beautiful beaches in the world the venues proposed for Copacabana Breach are fully compliant with FIVB requirements”, he explained.

According to International Olympic Committee (IOC) requirements all the venues in the candidate cities must be approved by the International Federations of the different sports. Rio 2016 Candidature Committee president, Carlos Arthur Nuzman, underlined the importance of FIVB’s approval. “This approval means that that Rio de Janeiro already has Olympic standard venues. Maracanãzinho was fully remodeled for the Pan American Games Rio 2007 and now offers top comfort to athletes, officials and spectators alike. World League Final Round was a success and to Beach Volleyball we are offering the Olympic Games the most emblematic site in the world which is Copacabana Beach”, Carlos Arthur Nuzman said.

Two-time Olympic champion national volleyball team players are also enthusiastic about Rio’s candidature for 2016 Games. “The Olympic Games would contribute to sport development and result in structural improvements to Rio de Janeiro. The friendship and respect values, which are hallmarks of the Olympic Games, would inspire Brazilian youths”, reported libero player Serginho.
http://www.rio2016.org.br/en/Noticias/Noticia.aspx?idConteudo=568

Copacabana Beach ( As to Beach Volleyball )


----------



## aleochi

qu3tia said:


> I vote for Chicago!
> 
> If Rio gets it, i just think they need to control the "Brazilian fans" coz they sometimes tend to be so rude (especially if its a Brazil vs other country match)...


:lol: i think anyone who came here dont think that way...


----------



## OEincorparated

I originally thought Rio but after seeing both the proposed venues, I'm changing and going with Chicago now.


----------



## Wey

^^ Those are not ALL of Rio's propodes venues, only the one's who ALREADY exist!


----------



## skyboi

It'll be very tough to beat Chicago ! everything seems just already in place for them . Sentiment will be a factor to decide which City because Chicago and RIO both are wonderful Cities except Chicago looks so much properous


----------



## shadyunltd

Jota_bog said:


> I voted Tokio.. I know the had the games in the 60s but so did Melbourne and Sydney hosted them almost 40 years later.
> 
> I know the games have never been hosted by any south american country but there have been bids and there were not good enough.
> 
> I dont think it exits a rotation for the olympics.. although giving it to Madrid would be too much.
> 
> I dont agree with the fact that Europe had held the olympics too many times.
> 
> It's not fair to compare the number of countries that are financialy able to organise the olympics in Europe and compare it to other continents..
> 
> Europe (UK, France, Germany, Italy, Denmark, Sweden, Norway, Irland, Austria, Spain, Portugal, Greece, Switzerland, Luxembourg, Finnland, Russland and some eastern european countries)
> Oceania (Australia, NZ)
> Africa (South Africa, Egipt, Namibia, Kenia, some more??)
> South America (Brazil, Argentina, Chile)
> North America (Canada, USA, Mexico)
> Asia (China, Japan, Singapur, Korea, and probably most of the middle east countries)
> 
> *So there is no point comparing the number of olympic games hosted by a given continent. I would see it like this better: No other country has hosted the Olympics as many times as the US has, and that would be without counting the winter Olympics which the have hosted 4 more times. So I dont find it fair that Chicago would host the Olympics and give the US the 5th games, it would be the second time for Spain, second time for Japan and first time for Brazil.*


BS.

1. USA is the only remaining superpower.
2. USA is the third most populated country and the most populated developed country. 
3. USA is the country having the biggest number of "Global Cities" (Alpha, Gamma, etc.), like Chicago, NYC, LA, Philadelphia, Miami, Seattle, Dallas, Washington, etc.


----------



## Smallville

Both cities look good. I think Chicago has the edge though. Good luck to both cities. :cheers:


----------



## Smallville

shadyunltd said:


> BS.
> 
> 1. USA is the only remaining superpower.
> 2. USA is the third most populated country and the most populated developed country.
> 3. USA is the country having the biggest number of "Global Cities" (Alpha, Gamma, etc.), like Chicago, NYC, LA, Philadelphia, Miami, Seattle, Dallas, Washington, etc.


All very good points! Chicago 2016!


----------



## isaidso

Chicago is a great city, but not in the US yet again. 3 Summer Olympics in 32 years? Good grief! Rio or Tokyo please.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

> Originally Posted by shadyunltd View Post
> BS.
> 
> 1. USA is the only remaining superpower.
> 2. USA is the third most populated country and the most populated developed country.
> 3. USA is the country having the biggest number of "Global Cities" (Alpha, Gamma, etc.), like Chicago, NYC, LA, Philadelphia, Miami, Seattle, Dallas, Washington, etc.


Since when is this important for the Olympics. The athletes don't go to live in the city. They stay there for a short time and go away afterwards. And for the sports it doesn't really matter, whether a city is an Alpha world city or not!
WC 2006 in Germany took place in a village like Gelsenkirchen. It is not even important in Gereman economy, yet it was a great place to host WC games! :lol:
Frankfurt is an Alpha world city but even though I would not host any Olympics here!
Beijing is not a Global City either, so the Olympics should have been held in Hong Kong then????
And the IOC is not really interested in the Global City researches of the GAWC. hno:
It is just like the argument that Rio is too violent. If that was what matters, then Olympics would only be held in a handfull of countries (which would NOT include the US!!!). And the rest would be without any Olympics forever thus the Olympics would stop being a GLOBAL event. And GLOBAL means it goes from continent to continent. With your argumentation, there would only be the Games in the US, and the next would be in China in about 50 years! :bash: What should be important is, that the city IS ABLE to host the games!!! hno:


----------



## skyboi

^^ That is so true but ...The IOC members always favored the City that has more Economic power than the rest of the Candidat Cities


----------



## guigotz

Skyline_FFM said:


> Since when is this important for the Olympics. The athletes don't go to live in the city. They stay there for a short time and go away afterwards. And for the sports it doesn't really matter, whether a city is an Alpha world city or not!
> WC 2006 in Germany took place in a village like Gelsenkirchen. It is not even important in Gereman economy, yet it was a great place to host WC games! :lol:
> Frankfurt is an Alpha world city but even though I would not host any Olympics here!
> Beijing is not a Global City either, so the Olympics should have been held in Hong Kong then????
> And the IOC is not really interested in the Global City researches of the GAWC. hno:
> It is just like the argument that Rio is too violent. If that was what matters, then Olympics would only be held in a handfull of countries (which would NOT include the US!!!). And the rest would be without any Olympics forever thus the Olympics would stop being a GLOBAL event. And GLOBAL means it goes from continent to continent. With your argumentation, there would only be the Games in the US, and the next would be in China in about 50 years! :bash: What should be important is, that the city IS ABLE to host the games!!! hno:


i agree with you ... USA received so many times ... is really possible taht goes to Japan ....


RJ showed to everybody .... that the violence can be controled with a good security system.....

Japan Spain and Brazil have a lot of money too .... so this argument above will be very easy to resolved!


----------



## lfernand

Jota_bog said:


> I voted Tokio.. I know the had the games in the 60s but so did Melbourne and Sydney hosted them almost 40 years later.
> 
> I know the games have never been hosted by any south american country but there have been bids and there were not good enough.
> 
> I dont think it exits a rotation for the olympics.. although giving it to Madrid would be too much.
> 
> I dont agree with the fact that Europe had held the olympics too many times.
> 
> It's not fair to compare the number of countries that are financialy able to organise the olympics in Europe and compare it to other continents..
> 
> Europe (UK, France, Germany, Italy, Denmark, Sweden, Norway, Irland, Austria, Spain, Portugal, Greece, Switzerland, Luxembourg, Finnland, Russland and some eastern european countries)
> Oceania (Australia, NZ)
> Africa (South Africa, Egipt, Namibia, Kenia, some more??)
> South America (Brazil, Argentina, Chile)
> North America (Canada, USA, Mexico)
> Asia (China, Japan, Singapur, Korea, and probably most of the middle east countries)
> 
> So there is no point comparing the number of olympic games hosted by a given continent. I would see it like this better: No other country has hosted the Olympics as many times as the US has, and that would be without counting the winter Olympics which the have hosted 4 more times. So I dont find it fair that Chicago would host the Olympics and give the US the 5th games, it would be the second time for Spain, second time for Japan and first time for Brazil.


You forgot that Brasil has the size of Europe(excluding Russia). Its a country with continental dimensions. So its easy to you to travel to any place of Europe to see the Olympic Games, the opposite its not true.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

^^ Basically that is one reason to go for Madrid. Europe is central, has good flight connections to every small corner of the world (and if it was via Frankfurt, London, Paris), the market is enormous and Spain is already one of the most visited countries in the world, especially in summer, so that people could choose to combine holidays with the Olympics, without having to cross the Atlantic or without executing a transatlatic flight. And for US citizens it is as far to Europe as to Brazil. And there are flights from even small US cities into Europe,... Entire Asia is also connected directly with Europe so that I think the structures are along with Japan and the US the best you can get.


----------



## *Pescadito*

bosman said:


> Also, given that Barcelona just recently hosted, the Spanish might not be as excited with Madrid.


Ehm... Madrid's bid is the one with the most important popular agreement, spaniards are so excited as they were in Barcelona.


----------



## Gaeus

Chicago will be a nice place but Rio de Janeiro will be perfect. I mean, there is the Carnaval, the dance, the costumes and everything else! Plus, Brazil is emerging back again with its economy. I have a feeling their ceremony will be better than Beijing perhaps? 

I just hope they will solve the crime problems first. I mean I don't want to be advised by tourist guide or police to wear something normal or less so that the criminals will not be interested of me.


----------



## KB

shadyunltd said:


> This is pointless. Everyone is choosing his favorite city, not the best candidate. Furthermore, as I read through this thread, it seems a lot of people are voting against Chicago purely because of politics (i.e. Anti-americanism).


Not really...I dont want any USA city to get it in the near future because they hosted it in the not so distant past. Hell, I dont want any country to be repeated until all countries capable of hosting it have hosted it.


----------



## shadyunltd

kbboy said:


> Not really...I dont want any USA city to get it in the near future because they hosted it in the not so distant past. Hell, I dont want any country to be repeated until all countries capable of hosting it have hosted it.


Except Paris... :wave:


----------



## bnk

olaf said:


> A US city no more please. Let other countries host the olympics.I think That it would be more interesting to see and olympiad in Japan or Brazil than in United States.Anyway I think theat Rio will get thegames.
> 
> 1-*Rio*
> 2-Tokyo
> 3-Madrid
> 4-Chicago


Ok than we will bunk together in the favela's.




dajumper said:


> i say Rio by default.


Rio 2016 
They will intro a new sport _favela shooting_

Check out at time 6:11:nuts:


----------



## bnk

nomarandlee said:


> Many (though not all) of the venues or their proposed locations for the Chicago bid.....
> 
> Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washington Park - Olympic Track/Main stadium (80,000)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pritzker Pavilion (Olympic Medal Ceremony and entertainment site) - 11,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via SSC forumer - *gct13 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Live" interactive site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via ssc forumer _*dougmach*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olympic Village - (currently a defunct Medical campus just west of Lake Shore Drive which runs along the lake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part of village at bottom of photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sailing - 31st St. (new marina at bottom of photo adjacent to Olympic village)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northerly Island - (Cycling, BMX) - BMX 10,000/Track cycling 5,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.I.C. Pavilion (Boxing) - 11,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCormick Place Convention Center (4 interconnected buildings, 2.7 million square feet of floor space) (Volleyball(15,000), Weightlifting(4,250), Handball(9,800), Wrestling(9,800), Judo(9,800), Fencing(6,000), Taekwondo(6,000), Table Tennis(6,000), Modern Pentathlon (Fencing and Shooting)(6,000), Rhythmic gymnastics and Badminton(6,000), Main Press Center) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marathon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swimming and Diving Center in Douglas Park - 20,000 swimming, 10,000 diving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakeview Tennis Center - 10,000/5,000/2,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayak course in Lincoln Park - 14,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldier Field (soccer/football finals) - 62,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldier Field (foreground) and McCormick Place (background)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rowing Course - 20,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grant Park - south end (Archery) - 8,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Lakefront Path (Triathlon) - 5,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United Center (Basketball Finals) - 22,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan Field at Norhwestern Univ. in Evanston (Soccer/Football Prelims) - 47,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Avenue Beach (possible beach volleyball on Northerly Island) - 20,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allstate Arena - (Basketball Prelims) - 20,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emil and Patricia A. Jones Convocation Center @ Chicago St. Univ. (Basketball Preliminaries) - 7,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equestrian at Temple Farms in Old Mill Creek, Illinois - 15,000-30,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mountain bike course in Palos Hills - 8,000
> via _*BenSeese *_(Flickr)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Field hockey in Jackson Park - 15,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet part of games bid but potential inclusion depending on need.........
> 
> 
> Wrigley Field (baseball) - 41,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Cellular Field (Baseball) - 40,500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via forumer *Chicagophotoshop*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toyota Park (Soccer/Football prelims) - 20,000 ((built for 30k eventual expansion)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sears Center (basketball/gymnastics) - 11,000


Wow nice comp of the Chicago bid normandlee


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast

bnk said:


> Ok than we will bunk together in the favela's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rio 2016
> They will intro a new sport _favela shooting_


Look you might think I'm biased because I'm Brazilian. I am actually australian as well, as I;ve been in Oz for years. There is indeed a problem with crime in Rio, however it is not even CLOSE to what people might think it is. I had a wrong idea myself. Actually Rio hosted (a very succesful by the way), pan-american games in 2007 and there were NO REPORTS whatsoever of people being shot, killed, kidnnaped, robbed, raped or any of those things that proliferate in people's mind when they think about Rio and crime.
The crime is concentraded in the favelas in the north and northwest part of the city, tens of kilometres away from where the tourists, athletes and anyone who visits Rio stays. Actually the olympic village would be installed in Barra da Tijuca the area with the lowest crime rates in Rio.
Also, whenever there are major events in Rio, Brazil makes an effort to put hundreds of police officers more where the public is. If you have ever been to Rio and stayed around Ipanema or Copacabana you would notice it is not even close to be as bad as everyone thinks it is. All it takes is a little common sense wlaking around dark alleys, at night time, which is needed in any big city in the world such as New York, Chicago, London or Paris.
Other than that, Brazil for the first time ever is decreasing the gap between the rich and the poor at an amazing rate. Millions are getting out of poverty. The crime in Sao Paulo for example, has already dropped to a fourth to what it was only 5 years ago. The economy is expanding at a sustainable rate and Brazil is finally being able to include a huge portion of the population that was excluded.
People will say it is typical of me saying that, because I'm Brazilian myself, but it does annoy me in a way the image that people have of Rio, an image Brazil created itself I know. Brazil does have the potential to make an amazing olympic event though!


----------



## *Pescadito*

^^ That's why, as my family saw when they went there, people don't go to the street at night because of the insecurity.

I haven't forgotten that tourist guy who was killed in Copacabana just to steal his camera 2 years ago... :crazy:


----------



## andrelot

I'm Brazilian, and I think that though Rio is our international most famous city, it just cannot hold Olympics: too much crime, too much crowdness, too much costly. On the other hand, I don't know what about chances of other Brazilian city, as Sao Paulo or Salvador, for instance. But Rio'd be one of the worst places to hold Olympics among Brazilian more than 2 million inhabitants city, from a technical point of transportation, crime and building costs. The Pan-American games forces people to recude workload and altered business schedule of many places. Just too costly. Maybe Sao Paulo, Salvador, Fortaleza woudl be better technical candidates, though they have international fewer "cheers".

Rio IS violent, innocent bystanders get murdered at an average 4X rate than Brazilian average, and there's absolute nothing beautiful in this iniciative of some Brazilians here in gloryfying poverty and poverty-related culture. I've visit rio 4 ou 5 times, would go there without problems, let's just not cheat World, ok?


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Who cares about Rio or Chicago?

Go Tokyo!

My only concern about olympics in Japan is Godzilla and the middle-aged Tokyo men. I think they´re dangerous than our giant mutant friend. The italian, russian, australian female athletes...You know what I mean?


----------



## andrelot

Just making a further contribution to debate: I've reaad almost all posts in this thread, and I found some repeating and recurring argument about "no way, it'g going to be" X, Y ou Z city. I may have misunderstood the purpouse of this specific thread, whilstanding, I'd like to make some points.

1. Olympics are expensive, and have been a financial burden, sometimes for decades, for cities that host them - Athens, Melbourne and specially Montreal. Though is a local/national decision, people eagering for support olympics in its own backyard should seriously consider it. I understand that, for some reason, US has run in a very sucessfully financial way LA and Atlanta games. This should be taken as a model.

2. As far as I know, Olympics are a great opportunity for countries to present a pasteurized, romantic, unreal presentation of themselves to the world (the "dual" chinese girls being the best example...), full of political correctness presentatios and stages that are minded not to offend anyone.

3. Wherever Olympics should be held, it's a fate of destiny that a lot of facilities should be temporary. People won't engaging into some less-popuplar sports just because some venues have been constructed - see Athens, for instance. Stablish an "exit-strategy" is a must.

4. There's a paradox in appoint whatever place do host games so it can build infrastructure, specially when heavy tax money will be used. If public budget resources will be used, then city should buil infrastructure anyway, if the improvements are designed for the city (as many claim here), not only for games. Don't need Olympics as an excuse. Things change if profits is expected from games and those provides could be used to indirectly pay for improvent. It's naive and even stupid for any government to say "give us games, then we will spend money to improve people's living standard and city infrastructure".


----------



## TEBC

Rio 2016 Hopes Hosting World Cup Will Help Bid
Thursday, August 14, 2008 11:50am EDT GB Staff 
Font size: 

Malaysia News reports that Rio is confident that by hosting the 2014 World Cup it can get an edge on its bid for the 2016 Summer Olympic Games. Rio 2016 President Carlos Arthur Nuzman said Thursday, "the 2014 soccer World Cup is very, very important, it's the basis for the success of our organization". 
"The driver of our bid is the Brazilian sport", said Rio 2016 Secretary General Carlos Roberto Osorio. "Sport is a fundamental tool for boosting Brazil's growth".

Nuzman said, "we organized the best Pan Am Games ever at the Olympics level. This continent hasn't had the chance to organize the Olympics and Paralympic Games - now it's time. We're ready. Now it's the moment".


----------



## TEBC

bnk said:


> Ok than we will bunk together in the favela's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rio 2016
> They will intro a new sport _favela shooting_
> 
> Check out at time 6:11:nuts:


yeah, and maybe in chicago we can introduce who can kill more americans in a bomb terrorist attack!!
people keep complaining about Rio´s highest crime rates!! But can anyone tell me what is easier to do? control crimes that involves the pooverty in Brazil for one month or the terrorist attacks in USA or Spain??

please grow up!! hno:

(sorry for all americans that dont think like this idiot, but people like him help the world hate even more USA!! Im not one of them but i will not let people talk BS about my country!!)


----------



## TEBC

Furor Over Spain's Racist Basketball Photo Only Incidental To Madrid 2016
Monday, August 11, 2008 11:40am EDT GB Editor 
Font size: 
Spain's Basketball Team Poses For Advertisement 
Several media sources are reporting that Madrid’s bid for the 2016 Summer Olympic Games could be affected after its basketball team was accused of making racist gestures. It seems a sponsor of the Spanish Basketball Federation published a good-luck advertisement for their men’s basketball team competing at the Olympics, in which they stand, pulling at the sides of their eyes in a "slit-eyed" gesture. The full-page advertisement appeared in Marca, a sports daily that is the country's best selling newspaper.

According to The Guardian, the use of the picture disregards the possibility that the Chinese may take offense and there may be criticism for Spanish sport and further consequences for the "...Spanish Olympic committee's continued desire to host the Games in Madrid in 2016 or 2020."

The advertisement reportedly could also offend Tokyo 2016 officials, one of Madrid’s three rivals for the 2016 Games.

Just hours earlier, Madrid was promoting it's International Campaign that will continue until October 2009. During the presentation Madrid’s CEO Mercedes Coghen said, "Madrid is a city that wants to do more than aspire to the Olympic ideal; it wants to live those values through the Games with the human touch".

But despite any offence taken as a result of the Spanish faux pas, the incident won't likely impact the final 2016 host city vote set to take place 14 months from now. Beijing easily won its bid to host the current Olympic Games amid constant critisizm over human rights abuses and London won the bid for the 2012 Olympic Games after then-Mayor Ken Livingstone was accused of making anti-semitic remarks to a journalist just four months before the final vote. The International Olympic Committee traditionally sets aside controversial events not directly related to the bids.


----------



## TEBC

Spain’s Olympic Players Defend Controversial Photo
Wednesday, August 13, 2008 10:50am EDT GB Staff 
Font size: 

The Associated Press reports that player's on Spain's Olympic basketball team defended a photo in an ad showing the players using their fingers to apparently make their eyes look more Chinese. The photo was part of a publicity campaign for team sponsor Seur and is only being used in Spain. 
Spain's Pau Gasol, centre for the Los Angeles Lakers said, "it was something like supposed to be funny or something but never offensive in any way. I'm sorry if anybody thought or took it the wrong way and thought it was offensive".

Point Guard Jose Manuel Calderon said the team was responding to a request from the photographer. He said, "we felt it was something appropriate and that it would be interpreted as an affectionate gesture. Without a doubt, some...press didn't see it that way".

Juan Antonio Villaneuva, communications director for Madrid 2016 said, "we're surprised by the remarks of racism. Spain is not a racist country, quite the opposite".

Madrid is bidding for the 2016 Summer Olympic Games, but as Rob Livingstone, founder and publisher of GamesBids.com told ABC News Tuesday, poor judgment by a small group of Spanish athletes is unlikely to derail the city's bid.

He said, "typically these kinds of things have little impact on the bids themselves", citing a voting body of 100 members driven by a broad range of political and business agendas - not individual incidents, however unflattering they may be.

Livingstone added, "lots of people are asking ‘how is this going to impact Madrid 2016?' My reaction is it won't. Whether or not it should is another issue".

He cited an example of Beijing facing stiff criticism for its human rights record in Tibet from the moment it expressed interest in hosting the Games, right through today's Olympic action, reports ABC


----------



## TEBC

Chicago 2016 Behind The Scenes In Beijing
Thursday, August 14, 2008 11:56am EDT GB Staff 
Font size: 

The four cities bidding to host the 2016 Summer Olympic Games have their representatives in Beijing where they are using the occasion to promote each city's bid. 
The Economic Times reports Chicago, which is competing against Tokyo, Madrid and Rio de Janeiro, is using the occasion to launch international promotion efforts and meet with International Olympic Committee (IOC) votes who will select the 2016 host city.

U.S. IOC member Bob Ctvrtlik, the USOC's vice president for international relations said, "it's like a trade show. You can't help but run into members. Everywhere you turn there's a potential voter. All 115 are just waiting and anxious to talk to you".

The decision on a host city will be made by secret ballot October 2, 2009 at the IOC General Assembly in Copenhagen, Denmark.

Chicago 2016 bid leader Patrick Ryan said he believes the grand scale and historic nature of the Beijing Games is something which Chicago should not try to match. He said, "nobody should try to top this. This shouldn't be an arms race".

Since IOC members have been banned from visiting bid cities after the Salt Lake City scandal of 1999, it's the best chance for the bid cities to have contact with the IOC members.

He said, "they're here. They're accessible. There's a lot of interest in 2016 developing. I don't think they're ready yet to get into the detail of the bid but they want to know about the cities. They don't give any sense of preference. They're really happy to have four world-class cities.

"It's starting. The attention is starting to turn. We're having much more substantive and serious conversations than ever before. I have members coming up to me and wanting to know the inside scoop on our bid. Fortunately I've got a strong story to tell".

Ryan added, "there's a long way to go. The decisions are made at the last minute. The advice we're getting from IOC members has been: ‘stay humble and work, work, work until the very end'. That's what we will do. Anybody who says one city is ahead or behind is loopy. There is no way to tell at this point".


----------



## backupcoolmen

the chance that madrid or tokyo will host is very low in my opinion, london is getting the olympics in 2012 and beijing got them this year that lowers the chance for both of them, but i think chicago is more qualified for the olympics it has the capability to add many people to its population temporarily with its hotels, has already built stadiums and areas where the olympics can take place, i just think chicago has the best chance and is the most qualified


----------



## Stifler

To be honest I think Chicago will be the chosen one. They lack experience in this kind of events and Atlanta96 doesn't help its bid either, but they have everything necessary to host a succesful Olympic Games. 

Madrid is a strong opponent but its chances are almost 0 due to the rotation rule. I guess they are only there to show the world they can make a good project for 2020.

Tokio's infraestructure is simply stunning but they have already hosted once, population is not exactly delighted with the idea and I think the games would be a bit chaotic in that city.

Rio is simply not ready for hosting such a big event. That's the reason why they got the lowest marks in almost every aspect. In 10-15 years they might be ready...


----------



## TEBC

bnk said:


> *If one gives the Brazil enough firepower from the military over several years perhaps* they could garner a peace accord with the favela's in a multi million dollar payment or some other measure of a general calm for the 17 days that is the Olympics.
> 
> Good luck to you guys down there.
> 
> 
> 
> A typical favela Shootout in Rio de Janeiro in the life of the local police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a fun game.
> 
> Try to count the rounds fired. A little advice.
> 
> Be quick though.
> 
> It is cool and smart that the cops over there wear bullet proof vests.
> 
> But any hunter or ballistic scientist knows that a high powered rifle round, like those used has little protection against such a round.
> 
> Bullet proof vests are mostly for close range sub sonic handgun rounds like a short round 22, 28, 38, and even a FMJ 45.
> 
> But any high powered rifle makes them inconsequential in general.


he should be banned!! any moderator here?? he was already warned but still keeping with the meanless discussion when everybody was already calm again!! i will take this to moderators!!


----------



## Cauê

^^
Is the second time hno:
Attention moderation !


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

:rofl:


----------



## Overground

I'd like to see Tokyo get them but I reckon it's going to be Chicago. I can't see Europe hosting 2 Summer OG in a row. It's possible but post WW2 it has only happened once when London '48 hosted after 12 year hiatus of the OG, followed by Helsinki '52. Every other time has alternated continents. 

Brazil might have issues as it's already hosting an expensive World Cup in 2014. How will that be perceived with voters?

Europe before 2016. Italy '06 Winter, London '12, Russia '14 Winter.


----------



## Cauê

Overground said:


> I'd like to see Tokyo get them but I reckon it's going to be Chicago. I can't see Europe hosting 2 Summer OG in a row. It's possible but post WW2 it has only happened once when London '48 hosted after 12 year hiatus of the OG, followed by Helsinki '52. Every other time has alternated continents.
> 
> Brazil might have issues as it's already hosting an expensive World Cup in 2014. How will that be perceived with voters?
> 
> Europe before 2016. Italy '06 Winter, London '12, Russia '14 Winter.


U.S.A again ? 

stop!
hno:


----------



## MGM

Mekky II said:


> Los Angeles 1984 have the largest profit of the olympic history and L.A and Atlanta do have the biggest sale of tickets ever... (and will not be challenged by Beijing) ... Olympic Committee don't care of athletes or countries (whatever performances of athletes or how big is the country), they only want money machine to run well... They wanted to see if China was good for the olympic bank... but it seems that Beijing will not make more money that an american city, so Chicago 2016 will win (and after that, for 2020 olympics, they will "maybe" make new tries...) ... IOC will watch closely profits of FIFA world cups in South Africa and Brazil to see if olympic bank can generate good cash in future tries... What i can say is that London 2012 will be important for next olympics in Europe (Europe often generates a lot of money, so they will watch if it continues), but considering FIFA World Cup in Germany did have large profit, the next european city to host could be german (Hamburg would be cool with its friendly scandinavian feeling, but there is also Berlin).


1. If the US are the 'obvious choice' of the IOC why New York didn't get 2012???

2. Tickets sailings are really the objective of the IOC? What about the interest of sponsors? This is the reason the olympic games went to China - the biggest market in the world for Coca- Cola and McDonald's. Just have a look at this list: http://en.beijing2008.cn/bocog/sponsors/sponsors/

3. If the U.S. are the 'obvious choice' why Salt Lake 2002 had to buy votes? [Another thing: Senator McCain was the one to investigate the scandall, so if he wins the presidence, Chicago can forget 2016]

4. The UK won 2012 against Paris [and not NY] without a precedent World Cup, but one to go: 2018 will be in England. After the continental rotation of FIFA, the next european country to receive the WC will be England, who lost the right in 2006 for Germany. [Berlin also had an olympic bid for 2000 and was 4th, behind Manchester, Beijing and Sydney]

5. What about the money with broadcasting TV? Is it inferior to tickets sailings?


----------



## MGM

Hia-leah JDM said:


> ^^ its not working buddy. The violence in the US is not near the violent culture in Brazil. Everybody knows about Chicagos crime issues especially lately, but again its not to the level of Brazil statistically or cruelty. Beside crime Rio has infrastructure issues, and they're big plan for transportation are bus lanes! Theres nothing going for it besides its claim for time in South America. In all reality Tokyo has the best bid technically, Madrid too has a really strong one but Chicagos strong bid plus its good chances makes it best in my mind, staying on ideal Rio does have the weakest bid and Ill be surprised if its chosen over much better bids.


I insist that the violence is not against the tourist or visitors, even the brazilian tourist from other states of the country. The violence is located, and it is about the drug traffic - something we have in many countries of the world [talking about the biggest drug market - the US]


----------



## MGM

*No stereotypes please - we're Brazilian*

*What comes to mind when I say Brazil? Dazzling football skills? Carnival celebrations? Or more negative images of urban poverty and gun violence? Either way, Brazilians care deeply about what the rest of us think. *

Life is lived to the full but Brazilians care about their country's image. 
If you visit Latin America's largest nation, beware of the following four words: "Do you like Brazil?" 

You'll hear them from a taxi driver, a hotel porter, or maybe an immigration officer before you have actually set foot in the country. 

I would suggest three possible answers. 

"Yes." "Definitely yes." And: "Yes, Brazil is the greatest country I've ever seen." 

Any variation on the above will be met with a wounded expression and, quite possibly, a critical riposte about your own country. 

If that sounds flippant, come here and try it. This is a fascinating, beautiful country, whose people are optimistic and full of life. 


*Brand Brazil *

But behind the carefree exterior is a nation deeply concerned, perhaps even paranoid, about what outsiders think. 

As far as I was concerned, brand Brazil equalled laid-back cool - and here they were worrying about what the British, the Canadians or the Belgians might think of them 

Two new films got me thinking about this sensitive issue. 

The first is called Olhar Estrangeiro (Through the Eyes of a Foreigner), a Brazilian documentary poking fun at Hollywood stereotypes of this country. 

In it, we meet the pineapple-wearing Carmen Miranda, bikini-clad beauties defending the Amazon, and a stream of movie villains heading for Rio - Hollywood's destination of choice for anyone on the run. 

Interestingly, the stereotype that drew gasps of indignation, was the suggestion that Brazilian women run around topless on the beach. For the record, it's not true. 

MORE: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/from_our_own_correspondent/6383919.stm


----------



## MGM

*Brazil Heads for Investment Grade*

After decades of crushing debt and dashed hopes, it may have turned a corner 

It's an event that once seemed as likely as a snowstorm in Rio de Janeiro. With a booming economy, Brazil is just one step away from getting an investment-grade rating on its debt, potentially attracting billions from investors. 

Despite vast land and natural resources and a young population of 190 million, Brazil has been an economic basket case, suffering from hyperinflation, a huge debt load, and political cronyism. Before President Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva took office in 2003, ratings agencies cut the grade on Brazil's debt, fearing the new government would succumb to spending sprees and put the country on the verge of defaulting once again.

Now Brazil is living up to its potential. Although government spending and taxation remain high, Brazil has paid back its loans to the International Monetary Fund and the goverment's foreign reserves now exceed its foreign debt. It is also the lucky beneficiary of the worldwide commodity boom in goods such as iron ore, sugar, ethanol, and soybeans. With the economy growing at a 5.4% clip in the second quarter, Brazil may be just months from getting a coveted investment grade. It's the last of the "BRIC" countries, a group that also includes Russia, India, and China, still in junk territory. "There's a new Brazil," says Shelly Shetty, a senior director at Fitch Ratings. "It's a combination of good fortune and management."

That rating could open the floodgate for investors, particularly big endowments, pension funds, and insurance companies that are restricted from buying junk debt. After Russia, Mexico, South Africa, and Chile made the grade, money from foreign investors soared by 79% to 354% in the following two years. Sobeet, a Brazilian research firm, estimates the country could get at least an extra $21 billion annually from foreign investors if it gets an investment-grade rating, boosting the stock market and the currency even further. "The big pension funds and endowments have all been sniffing around," says Ken Wainer, co-founder of Vision Brazil Investments. "It's best to get in early."

Perhaps more important, the higher debt rating would lower the country's borrowing costs, which would likely spark the economy even more. It is also critical for dealing with pothole-riddled highways, strained electric grids, and crowded ports. The government wants to raise $280 billion from public and private sources by 2010 to improve infrastructure. If it doesn't get enough interest, Brazil's growth could be crimped. "We need to make sure we have the conditions for a period of sustained growth," says Armínio Fraga, Brazil's former central banker and founder of management firm Gávea Investimentos. "The clock is ticking on reforms that are badly needed."

Wall Street, though, certainly seems committed. Goldman Sachs (GS ) opened new offices in São Paulo in March, a move that, along with the dozen or so other U.S. firms expanding their operations, has contributed to a hiring boom in Brazil's financial-services industry. "Some people said Brazil shouldn't have been included [with other BRIC countries]," says Goldman's chief global economist Jim O'Neill, who coined the term BRICs in 2003 and predicted they would be the world's largest economies by 2050. "I'd say it's now looking like the most interesting of the four."

http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/07_45/b4057070.htm


----------



## TexasBoi

Fern said:


> I'm going with Rio. The Americans have hosted it too many times, they should take a break, and Tokyo is way too close to Beijing. Madrid lies in Europe and Spain have hosted the olympics in 1992.


If Chicago gets it, that will be a 20 year break. How long does it have to be? In fact, the US has held the olympics only TWO times in the last 50 years. hno:


----------



## Positronn

If its a 20 year break, thats too small. In 20 years, 5 games has been held, and there will be 5 different hosts - Im sure that there isnt only 5 possible hosters in the world.


----------



## nomarandlee

Seriously BNK, lets keep the crap out of this thread. We don't need to be hating on other cities. If crime is a problem for IOC officials let them worry about it. If crime is a major consideration then Chicago will not be able to compete with Tokyo or Madrid.

I would much rather see the game go to a high crime city then an authoritarian and censored to the gills police state such as now.

........I also think some Brazilian forumers need to grow up and stop the hating as well.


----------



## Mekky II

MGM said:


> 1. If the US are the 'obvious choice' of the IOC why New York didn't get 2012???


Europe and North America is the natural choice of IOC (i said you that Europe generates lot of cash either, the land of Adidas !). Also you are talking of London... If there was one city able to win over a city like NYC, it was well this one...



MGM said:


> 2. Tickets sailings are really the objective of the IOC? What about the interest of sponsors? This is the reason the olympic games went to China - the biggest market in the world for Coca- Cola and McDonald's. Just have a look at this list: http://en.beijing2008.cn/bocog/sponsors/sponsors/


The second biggest market of McDonald (by revenues) it's France... Oh well, that's not the subject.

Of course it's an objective. That why countries that don't win a lot of medals are not liked by IOC, cause they know that, for example Rio 2016, only beach volley stadiums will be full of brazilians, other events will be EMPTY, because no brazilian athletes.



MGM said:


> 3. If the U.S. are the 'obvious choice' why Salt Lake 2002 had to buy votes? [Another thing: Senator McCain was the one to investigate the scandall, so if he wins the presidence, Chicago can forget 2016]


A lot of cities did buy votes, with money or diplomacy... IOC is not the land of teletubbies, it's sharks.



MGM said:


> 4. The UK won 2012 against Paris [and not NY] without a precedent World Cup, but one to go: 2018 will be in England. After the continental rotation of FIFA, the next european country to receive the WC will be England, who lost the right in 2006 for Germany. [Berlin also had an olympic bid for 2000 and was 4th, behind Manchester, Beijing and Sydney]


England did have 1966 World Cup without having olympic games after either (and this time, it was Munich that won 1972 games...) Assurely it's because UK didn't win a lot of medals at olympics at that times compared to Germany... IOC have a majority of european members, they never forget "good countries" (meaning that generate money and organize good events), so FIFA 1998 and FIFA 2006 will in future come back like England 1966 ...



MGM said:


> 5. What about the money with broadcasting TV? Is it inferior to tickets sailings?


NBC is american and give the most money of any broadcaster worldwide... You did confirm that Chicago will win, with Obama :lol:


----------



## TEBC

Mekky II said:


> Of course it's an objective. That why countries that don't win a lot of medals are not liked by IOC, cause they know that, for example Rio 2016, only beach volley stadiums will be full of brazilians, other events will be EMPTY, because no brazilian athletes.


Do you know Brazil at all to say some stupied like that?? In Panamercian Games, an smaller event, all the stadiums were full... for ALL SPORTS!! BRAZILIANS LOVE SPORTS MORE THAN YOU CAN IMAGINE!! Learn a little more...


----------



## TEBC

nomarandlee said:


> Seriously BNK, lets keep the crap out of this thread. We don't need to be hating on other cities. If crime is a problem for IOC officials let them worry about it. If crime is a major consideration then Chicago will not be able to compete with Tokyo or Madrid.
> 
> I would much rather see the game go to a high crime city then an authoritarian and censored to the gills police state such as now.
> 
> ........I also think some Brazilian forumers need to grow up and stop the hating as well.


I had already apologized for my behavior... But people should be in our position how we fell when some idiot jokes with a serious issue for us!!


----------



## MGM

Mekky II said:


> Europe and North America is the natural choice of IOC (i said you that Europe generates lot of cash either, the land of Adidas !). Also you are talking of London... If there was one city able to win over a city like NYC, it was well this one...
> 
> *I think you are contradicting yourself. If Europe is also a 'obvious choice' for the IOC [I agree with that], Madrid would be a 'well' choice instead of Chicago for 2016, no matter the rotation of contnents.*
> 
> The second biggest market of McDonald (by revenues) it's France... Oh well, that's not the subject.
> 
> *My point is: China won the olympics because of its comercial opening, no matter if they are number one or two in Big macs sailings.*
> 
> Of course it's an objective. That why countries that don't win a lot of medals are not liked by IOC, cause they know that, for example Rio 2016, only beach volley stadiums will be full of brazilians, other events will be EMPTY, because no brazilian athletes.
> 
> *Now you should be kidding. Brazil sent 300 athletes to Beijing [bigger than SPAIN! - remember they had Barcelona 1992] and Brazil keeps incresing delegation every olympics. Try to look at the audience in the PanAmerican Games Rio2007.*
> 
> A lot of cities did buy votes, with money or diplomacy... IOC is not the land of teletubbies, it's sharks.
> 
> *Another contradiction: What is the point? Obvious choices because of the tickets sailings or votes sailings?*
> 
> England did have 1966 World Cup without having olympic games after either (and this time, it was Munich that won 1972 games...) Assurely it's because UK didn't win a lot of medals at olympics at that times compared to Germany... IOC have a majority of european members, they never forget "good countries" (meaning that generate money and organize good events), so FIFA 1998 and FIFA 2006 will in future come back like England 1966 ...
> 
> *For me there is still no relation with the choices of FIFA and the IOC. FIFA always have made successful WC in South America:
> 
> Uruguay 1930
> Brasil 1950
> Chile 1962
> Mexico 1970
> Argentina 1978
> Mexico 1986 [should have been Colombia]*
> 
> 
> NBC is american and give the most money of any broadcaster worldwide... You did confirm that Chicago will win, with Obama :lol:


*Now we should go to the IOC and see the difference from the NBC payment to others around the world. A brazilian television paid a high price to the exclusive rights of brodcasting London 2012. [Record TV paid US$ 60 millions, against Globo TV - the majority one]*


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

tadeu said:


> Do you know Brazil at all to say some stupied like that?? In Panamercian Games, an smaller event, all the stadiums were full... for ALL SPORTS!! BRAZILIANS LOVE SPORTS MORE THAN YOU CAN IMAGINE!! Learn a little more...


Now I agree with you Tadeu. Even in Baseball matches (obscure sport in Brazil) the stadiums were full.


----------



## Cauê

Rio plans open-air competitions during the 16 days of the Olympic Games. The objective is to explore Rio's rich nature to the utmost and provide a unique event, a celebration of beauty and the importance of sports.
For tourists visiting in the games, with its natural beauty, the most beautiful beaches in the world, Rio is the only major metropolis in the world with two large forests within the city limits, Pedra Branca Forest, the largest urban forest in the world end Tijuca Forest. All this under the watchful blessing of Christ the Redeemer, one of the new Seven Wonders of the World. A perfect city for the summer games.
A mythical city


----------



## aleochi

bnk said:


> *If one gives the Brazil enough firepower from the military over several years perhaps* they could garner a peace accord with the favela's in a multi million dollar payment or some other measure of a general calm for the 17 days that is the Olympics.
> 
> Good luck to you guys down there.
> 
> 
> 
> A typical favela Shootout in Rio de Janeiro in the life of the local police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a fun game.
> 
> Try to count the rounds fired. A little advice.
> 
> Be quick though.
> 
> It is cool and smart that the cops over there wear bullet proof vests.
> 
> But any hunter or ballistic scientist knows that a high powered rifle round, like those used has little protection against such a round.
> 
> Bullet proof vests are mostly for close range sub sonic handgun rounds like a short round 22, 28, 38, and even a FMJ 45.
> 
> But any high powered rifle makes them inconsequential in general.



The USA are not so different, bnk:






or


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

^^Are you dumb? Stop that shit!


----------



## Vini2

Why BNK posted that shit video too??


----------



## Mekky II

MGM said:


> Useless comments


Mexico did have olympic games... Santiago will surely have winter olympics... And Bueno Aires is the most likely to host summer olympics (more european, more friendly, most visited city of South America... And Argentina turn a rich country quickly)... Brazilians should wait a little more ...


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Vini2 said:


> Why BNK posted that shit video too??




I Don't no? Short-dick syndrome? Who cares...This not an excuse to act like a prick too.


----------



## Vini2

^^ maybe hehe


----------



## Vini2

Mekky II said:


> Mexico did have olympic games... Santiago will surely have winter olympics... And Bueno Aires is the most likely to host summer olympics (more european, more friendly, most visited city of South America... And Argentina turn a rich country quickly)... Brazilians should wait a little more ...



So Bsas is a better option because it's more european?? :nuts:

Brazilians are unfriendly? Brazil is not getting richer quickly?


----------



## MGM

Mekky II said:


> Mexico did have olympic games... Santiago will surely have winter olympics... And Bueno Aires is the most likely to host summer olympics (more european, more friendly, most visited city of South America... And Argentina turn a rich country quickly)... Brazilians should wait a little more ...


It's understood that you think my comments are useless as long as you didn't bring the forum any valid argument nor good information about bidding process.


----------



## Ian

Vini2 said:


> So Bsas is a better option because it's more european?? :nuts:
> 
> Brazilians are unfriendly? Brazil is not getting richer quickly?


^^ Don't worry ... Buenos Aires has no interest at all in hosting the Olympics.

Rio is my choice for 2016!!!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Mekky II said:


> Mexico did have olympic games... Santiago will surely have winter olympics... And Bueno Aires is the most likely to host summer olympics (more european, more friendly, most visited city of South America... *And Argentina turn a rich country quickly*)... Brazilians should wait a little more ...



If we were in 1920... I will agree with you.


----------



## MGM

mark renton said:


> ^^Are you dumb? Stop that shit!


Please, do not reply with bad arguments.


----------



## Cauê

Mekky II said:


> Mexico did have olympic games... Santiago will surely have winter olympics... And Bueno Aires is the most likely to host summer olympics (more european, more friendly, most visited city of South America... And Argentina turn a rich country quickly)... Brazilians should wait a little more ...


Most visited city of South America is Rio. 

Rio is the only Latin American city with sports structure of the first world and Brazil is the largest nation and biggest economy of Latin America.


----------



## Vini2

Ian said:


> ^^ Don't worry ... Buenos Aires has no interest at all in hosting the Olympics.
> 
> Rio is my choice for 2016!!!


:cheers:

Yo apoyaré Buenos Aires si un dia tener interés en celebrar las Oliímpiadas


----------



## Mekky II

Bueno Aires cancelled its bid for 2016 olympics because they were bright and knew their economy was not yet ready... And so argentinians will surely laugh watching their neighbor trying its best against USA, Japan or European Union... It will be surely as good as when they tried to launch a rocket... :lol:

But you know guys, Mexico City will stay the first latin american city to have host olympic games, surely a privilege of spanish speaking world :lol:


----------



## Mekky II

Vini2 said:


> So Bsas is a better option because it's more european?? :nuts:
> 
> Brazilians are unfriendly? Brazil is not getting richer quickly?


Yes it's a better option... More safe for gays either.

They are not unfriendly, they stay on beaches smilling, so nothing wrong, they are very friendly ! but first we need to see if they will make a good FIFA world cup and make a lot of money... because IOC and FIFA are both in Switzerland and want their bank accounts to grow high !


----------



## Cauê

Mekky II said:


> Bueno Aires cancelled its bid for 2016 olympics because they were bright and knew their economy was not yet ready... And so argentinians will surely laugh watching their neighbor trying its best against USA, Japan or European Union... It will be surely as good as when they tried to launch a rocket... :lol:
> 
> But you know guys, Mexico City will stay the first latin american city to have host olympic games, surely a privilege of spanish speaking world :lol:


Comment dispensable ...


----------



## Vini2

Mekky II said:


> Yes it's a better option... More safe for gays either.
> 
> They are not unfriendly, they stay on beaches smilling, so nothing wrong, they are very friendly ! but first we need to see if they will make a good FIFA world cup and make a lot of money... because IOC and FIFA are both in Switzerland and want their bank accounts to grow high !


ok 
But Rio is a gay-friendly city too.


----------



## Mekky II

Vini2 said:


> ok
> But Rio is a gay-friendly city too.


But Madrid has gay marriage... :lol:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

This is about OLYMPICS not the GAYLYMPICS, so who cares? hno:


----------



## aleochi

^^ haha


----------



## Mekky II

Skyline_FFM said:


> This is about OLYMPICS not the GAYLYMPICS, so who cares? hno:


olympics for gays are called Gay Games... and Chicago hosted it in 2006 ! and was a great success :lol:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Well Beijing 2008!!! :applause:
Welcome to London 2012!!! :soon:
Need Rio 2016!!!!! :yes:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Mekky II said:


> olympics for gays are called Gay Games... and Chicago hosted it in 2006 ! and was a great success :lol:


Well, then Chicago had it's games! :rofl:


----------



## manila_eye

whichever city... they all deserve to host the olympics. but i think madrid will not win considering london will host 2012. it is not a good image for IOC to choose a host city which is located in europe after london.


----------



## Mekky II

Come on... it's Michael Phelps that will light the couldron of Chicago !!!


----------



## Wey

Mekky II said:


> Come on... it's Michael Phelps that will light the couldron of Chicago !!!


Maybe it's not a good idea to put the man next to a blowing torch...

It might evidenciate more clearely his ugliness.

:nuts:


----------



## Cauê

Pelé is the new Ambassador for Rio 2016 Bid 

The greatest football player of all time will be presented on Thursday, at Casa Brasil, in Beijing 

______________







______________

Pelé will be presented, on Thursday, as the new Rio 2016 Ambassador. The best football player ever will strengthen Rio’s Bid for 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games. The Brazilian media press conference will be held at 1:30 pm., at Casa Brasil, in Beijing’s Jianguo Garden Hotel.

The event will be attended by Carlos Arthur Nuzman, the president of Rio 2016 Bid Committee and of the Brazilian Olympic Committee (BOC) and by another Rio 2016 Ambassador, two-time Olympic medalist former basketball player Janeth.
http://www.rio2016.org.br/en/Noticias/Noticia.aspx?idConteudo=581


----------



## MGM

Mekky II said:


> Come on... it's Michael Phelps that will light the couldron of Chicago !!!


You now what? Now Mekky is talking. 

IF the US deserves to receive the olympic games every sixteen or twenty years it is because they have the bigger and best team of all games. Because of their olympic champions deserves to compete at home.

Any other reason exposed here pro-Chicago and against Rio it seemed to be based in prejudice and ignorance of thought.


----------



## snow is red

There seem to be a lot of not nice language about other cities here :S

Threads like this with multiple cities never ends peacefully.


----------



## particlez

the olympics is all about limiting the supply (having games once every four years), while exploiting the demand (all the competing cities). it's little wonder there are so many bribery scandals involving the olympic delegates when it comes to voting time. 

some of the more emotional, hotheaded posters on this board have drunk the kool aid, and harp on the perceived negatives of the competing cities. they really should stop and think about the system.


----------



## plcmat

Crime is really irrelevant - I think it is unlikely that events will be scheduled for the south side of Chicago or Rio's favelas. 

I can't see Madrid getting it only because of London 4 years earlier.

Rio is the logical candidate as the games have never been in South America, as long as the IOC feels that the finances will be in order.

I have a free place to stay in Chicago so I am a bit biased but it would be nice to see Rio get the games.

(I'm not sure World Cup experience is relevant here. World Cup requires identical single stadium + hotels infrastructure in mulitple cities, Olympics require multiple stadiums/venues + even more hotels in a single city.)


----------



## ChivDevil

Are there any mods here?

I am from Chicago and I respect Rio and its bid for the 2016 games. BNK's comments about the city do not reflect everyone's viewpoints. However, it is also in very bad taste for Brazilians to post videos of the towers falling. Please, lets stop insulting our cities and lets have a grown-up discussion about the 2016 Olympic bids...


----------



## TEBC

Mekky II said:


> Mexico did have olympic games... Santiago will surely have winter olympics... And Bueno Aires is the most likely to host summer olympics (more european, more friendly, most visited city of South America... And Argentina turn a rich country quickly)... Brazilians should wait a little more ...


I would love to see Buenos Aires hosting an olympic games and i was hoping for thn in 2004 but do u know anything about SA?? Brasil´s economy is the biggest in Latin America and it will have the 5th biggest world market in 2030!! Rio de Janeiro was once called The Paris from the tropics... of course buenos aires looks more like an european city and its bbeautiful but will this is imp0ortant for hosting the games?? Just stupid


----------



## TEBC

Mekky II said:


> Bueno Aires cancelled its bid for 2016 olympics because they were bright and knew their economy was not yet ready... And so argentinians will surely laugh watching their neighbor trying its best against USA, Japan or European Union... It will be surely as good as when they tried to launch a rocket... :lol:
> 
> But you know guys, Mexico City will stay the first latin american city to have host olympic games, surely a privilege of spanish speaking world :lol:


 you are really poor if you are thinking the argentineans are not cheering for us... they all are!! everybody wants the games in South America!!


----------



## Wuppeltje

Although I find Rio the most interesting competitor, I think it would be considered as a gamble. Hosting the 2 world's largest events with only 2 years between them is tricky. 

I give Chicago the best chances for 2016, Tokyo second. 

It would be for the first time in 50 years that 2 European nations will host the olympics after each other if Madrid would win.


----------



## tuten

Rio should get it, I've been there and its beautiful.

+ Imagine the parties!!


----------



## MGM

Wuppeltje said:


> Although I find Rio the most interesting competitor, I think it would be considered as a gamble. Hosting the 2 world's largest events with only 2 years between them is tricky.
> 
> I give Chicago the best chances for 2016, Tokyo second.
> 
> It would be for the first time in 50 years that 2 European nations will host the olympics after each other if Madrid would win.


Mexico City 1968 Olympics
Mexico 1970 WC

Munich 1972 Olympics
Germany 1974 WC

USA 1994 WC
Atlanta 1996 Olympics


----------



## Wuppeltje

The USA is a totally different story, because it is an economical worldpower. For the other 2, both Olympics and WC are far bigger now than 40 years ago. I love to see the Olympics in Brazil, but isn't that a gamble with all the venues and infrastructure that they have to build at the same time for 2 huge events?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Well, Brazil has the advantage of low costs. They build three stadiums and 5 hotels with the money you would pay for one stadium and one hotel in Madrid, Chicago and then imagine Tokyo! So the event itself should be cheaper. And using the same installations to host 2 events is more economic also... So that might be one factor for the IOC. But there will alsways be the bitter taste of what will happen, if the city doesn't have surplus? There will be money drained from the social porjects automatically. And being the fifth or whatever market in the world by 2030 doesn't mean anything. If you have 250 million inhabitants and half of them are starving, 125 mln would still be a bigger market than most other. BUT: That also means that inside that market one should not forget the rest of the population in extreme poverty without sewage system and no access to sanitary installations of good quality!
We can clearly see now in South Africa how the country struggles to host the WC in 2010...


----------



## Mekky II

Atlanta : CocaCola headquarter
Chicago : McDonald headquarter 

...

I don't want to make you sad guys really, but because you talked of sponsorship, here is a deal...


----------



## Mekky II

MGM said:


> Mexico City 1968 Olympics
> Mexico 1970 WC
> 
> Munich 1972 Olympics
> Germany 1974 WC
> 
> USA 1994 WC
> Atlanta 1996 Olympics


And after that you will say me that there is no link between FIFA and IOC... hno:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Why? These are very OOOOOLD examples!


----------



## MGM

Wuppeltje said:


> The USA is a totally different story, because it is an economical worldpower. For the other 2, both Olympics and WC are far bigger now than 40 years ago. I love to see the Olympics in Brazil, but isn't that a gamble with all the venues and infrastructure that they have to build at the same time for 2 huge events?


Sorry, but another time I see a prejudice about Brazil.

If you take a look at the recent olympic games... Greece, a country with a small economy and population made it. Now, China, as the new economical power made it too, considering their major population [1.3 billion people] and the poverty far away to overcome. Brazil is also an economical power and has a better GDP percapita than China.










Source: http://money.cnn.com/2008/07/11/magazines/fortune/gimbel_global.fortune/index.htm


----------



## MGM

Mekky II said:


> And after that you will say me that there is no link between FIFA and IOC... hno:


I believe there is a relation between both, but I do not belive IOC waits to see if a country make a good WC to choose it for Olympics, because of tickets sailings as you proposed first. 

Sponsorchips is more important. One of majors soponsors in Beijing were chinese LENOVO [computers]. Among Mcdonalds and CocaCola [US] there are japanese, korean and swiss trademarks. Consider also the majority partners were chinese trademarks. http://en.beijing2008.cn/bocog/sponsors/sponsors/

In Rio2007 all sponsors were brazilian huge trademarks, none from Mexico, US or Canada. [I know the PANAM games have no big audience in north america, but when it was realized in Winnipeg1999 we had international trademarks to support]

At last, you believe a city to be choosen should be "more european"... Typical old fashioned perspective. The world has changed.


----------



## MGM

*THE 500 GREATEST CORPORATIONS IN THE WORLD*

BRAZIL HAS 5 
Corporation - position:

1 Petrobras 63 
2 Banco Bradesco 204 
3 CVRD 235 
4 Itaúsa-Investimentos Itaú 273 
5 Banco do Brasil 282 

http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/global500/2008/countries/Brazil.html

AUSTRALIA HAS 8:

1 BHP Billiton 183 
2 National Australia Bank 211 
3 Woolworths 228 
4 Coles Group 293 
5 Commonwealth Bank of Australia 319 
6 Australia & New Zealand Banking 326 
7 Westpac Banking 402 
8 Telstra 448 

http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/global500/2008/countries/Australia.html

GREECE HAS NONE.


----------



## snow is red

see, this thread is really getting worse and worse, people talks too much about off-topic issues. 

Economy, corporations....................................


----------



## MGM

02tonyl said:


> see, this thread is really getting worse and worse, people talks too much about off-topic issues.
> 
> Economy, corporations....................................


Sorry, but as long as there's people saying Brazil has no money to make it or isn't a profitable country........................................


----------



## skytrax

Madrid is my favourite but there is no way they will get anything (too many times in Europe), so I hope Chicago wins it.


----------



## TEBC

MGM said:


> Sorry, but as long as there's people saying Brazil has no money to make it or isn't a profitable country........................................


x2


----------



## MGM

*1996 - Violence and commercialism wrack Atlanta Games*

Flush with money and mistakes

While lax security measures in Atlanta were not fully to blame for the bombing, the same cannot be said for the rest of the Olympic organization.

The transportation system was overcrowded and chaotic. Bus drivers — who were brought in from around the country — were not properly trained, resulting in many athletes being shuttled to the wrong venues and others showing up for their events with only minutes to spare. There were stories of buses breaking down and countless delays for athletes and media personnel.

The computer system caused further glitches. The computerized scoring system was slow in releasing results and failed frequently. In one instance, the $40-million system incorrectly awarded records to all the weightlifters in one event, including the two athletes who failed the lift.

The organizers' blunders couldn't be blamed on lack of money. Previous Olympics had enjoyed corporate funding, but Atlanta ushered in a new era. The world's largest sporting event was turned into the world's biggest marketing tool. Multinational corporations' products and logos where omnipresent throughout the Games, with Coca-Cola — whose head office is in Atlanta — leading the way.

More: http://www.cbc.ca/olympics/history/story/2008/05/11/f-olympics-history-1996.html


----------



## Mekky II

MGM said:


> GREECE HAS NONE.


Greece invented olympic games... 

Brazil must invent capuera games, maybe Rio will organize them :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MGM

*1976 - Montreal: 30 years to pay the games*

Montreal's Olympic Stadium needs a new nickname — the Big Owe no longer applies because Quebecers have finally paid off their $1.5-billion debt from the 1976 Summer Games.

Officials from the Olympic Installations Board, which oversees the stadium, have confirmed that the last payment was made in mid-November, three decades after the world descended on Montreal for the Games.

The astronomical cost included the stadium, the Olympic village, a post-modern apartment building complex, a sports recreation complex, outdoor facilities, parking and the Vélodrome, which has since been refurbished as the Biodome.

Much of the debt was serviced through a special tax on tobacco.

Officials had estimated the debt would be cleared by September 2006, but the smoking ban introduced in May slowed down tobacco sales in the province, according to the Canadian Press.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/montreal/story/2006/12/19/qc-olympicstadium.html


----------



## MGM

Mekky II said:


> Greece invented olympic games...
> 
> Brazil must invent capuera games, maybe Rio will organize them :lol::lol::lol:


Greeks invented athleticism, english invented football, brazilians invented capoeira, japaneses invented judô... 

and you reinvented anarchy hno:


----------



## Wuppeltje

MGM said:


> Sorry, but another time I see a prejudice about Brazil.


Prejudice? I only say that you can't compare the USA with Brazil. 

As I told several times before, I like to see an Olympics in Brazil. Organising 1 huge event is already difficult, and will be even more complex with 2. It just makes the risk bigger.


----------



## Mekky II

MGM said:


> Greeks invented athleticism, english invented football, brazilians invented capoeira, japaneses invented judô...
> 
> and you reinvented anarchy hno:


french ? It's sad to see such comments from you, was it a mistake the "Cristo redentor" ?...


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MGM said:


> Greeks invented athleticism, english invented football, brazilians invented capoeira, japaneses invented judô...
> 
> and you reinvented anarchy hno:


Pathetic indicidual. :nuts:


----------



## MGM

*Respect*

Sorry again, but for me pathetic is to make jokes with other cultures...


----------



## Positronn

Wuppeltje said:


> Prejudice? I only say that you can't compare the USA with Brazil.
> 
> As I told several times before, I like to see an Olympics in Brazil. Organising 1 huge event is already difficult, and will be even more complex with 2. It just makes the risk bigger.


Who can be compared to USA in GDP issues? Thats not what the Olympics is about.


----------



## Wuppeltje

Positronn said:


> Who can be compared to USA in GDP issues? Thats not what the Olympics is about.


No one. 

It was a reaction on the argument that the USA hosted both Olympics in 1996 and WC 1994 directly after each other, so why not Brazil. It doesn't seems to be a valid argument to me because there is a huge difference between the USA and Brazil.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Wuppeltje said:


> Prejudice? I only say that you can't compare the USA with Brazil.
> 
> As I told several times before, I like to see an Olympics in Brazil. Organising 1 huge event is already difficult, and will be even more complex with 2. It just makes the risk bigger.


Well, another difference is, that Europe and the US are countries who do already concentrate a lot of the international tourism. Brazil is still far behind in this relation. Only Mexico is amongst the most visited countries in LA. That means: Who goes to the WC won't go to the Olympics two years after. While Chicago or London or Madrid are by nature full of international visitors...


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Most visited places in the World:

Every country is striking in its own aspect and is worth visiting, but there are countries that attract more people and transcend among others. The most popular and most visited of them all is France. Home of the lover’s city – Paris, France is definitely a must-explore destination. It receives a huge amount of visitors any season. And that is why it’s on the top of the list with 79.1 million tourists in 2006 (World Tourism Organization). Spain receives the second spot for the most traveled country. Most popular in summer, Spain’s beach spots and resorts attract millions.


United States and China gets the third and fourth place respectively. Italy made the upper half of the list with 41.1 million visitors roaming its ancient attractions. Rome, Milan, Venice and Florence are some of the cities of Italy which are frequently visited.

United Kingdom bags the sixth spot for its famous castles, ruins and cities. London, its most popular city is the home of the most popular clock in the world – Big Ben. Germany, Mexico and Austria are not far behind with their corresponding tourist attractions and 60 million combined visitors.

Completing our 10 most visited countries is the Russian Federation. 20.2 million Travelers come here for a Russian experience. Despite its travel warnings; Russia is still visited by many.

http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0198352.html
http://www.drv.de/fileadmin/user_upload/_temp_/Fakten_und_Zahlen_2007.pdf


----------



## Ian

^^ So?? What is your conclusion?? Let's do the games always in the same boring places just because they have lot of tourists... :nuts:

The reason why is so difficult for brazilians to atract tourists, is because millions of people like you that are extremely brainwashed by the media... And don't worry, Rio is one of the most visited place in South America, so it won't be any problem even after the world cup to atract people to one of the most beautiful city on earth...


----------



## TEBC

Ian said:


> ^^ So?? What is your conclusion?? Let's do the games always in the same boring places just because they have lot of tourists... :nuts:
> 
> The reason why is so difficult for brazilians to atract tourists, is because millions of people like you that are extremely brainwashed by the media... And don't worry, Rio is one of the most visited place in South America, so it won't be any problem even after the world cup to atract people to one of the most beautiful city on earth...


And that was an argentinean speaking!! Just answering those who said that they wouldnt be happy with the games held in Rio de Janeiro!! South America is united for one dream, and no one is taking that from us!! We deserve and we will host 2016 Olympic Games!!


----------



## Brazilian

Skyline_FFM said:


> Well, Brazil has the advantage of low costs. They build three stadiums and 5 hotels with the money you would pay for one stadium and one hotel in Madrid, Chicago and then imagine Tokyo! So the event itself should be cheaper. And using the same installations to host 2 events is more economic also... So that might be one factor for the IOC. But there will alsways be the bitter taste of what will happen, if the city doesn't have surplus? There will be money drained from the social porjects automatically. And being the fifth or whatever market in the world by 2030 doesn't mean anything. If you have 250 million inhabitants and half of them are starving, 125 mln would still be a bigger market than most other. BUT: That also means that inside that market one should not forget the rest of the population in extreme poverty without sewage system and no access to sanitary installations of good quality!
> We can clearly see now in South Africa how the country struggles to host the WC in 2010...


1st) There is not starvation in Brazil!! (we are not southern asia or africa)
We are the 8th largest economy in the world!

2nd) Brazil is socially, economically and everything else richer and better than South Africa. Brazil´s GDP: US$ 1,3 trillion dollars! Well, I think we CAN do something!


----------



## Brazilian

Rio, Ro Rio Rio!!!!!!


----------



## Brazilian

Can you imagine a Olympic Games in a place like this:





































It would be AMAZING!!!!

Pan American Games infra-structure:










The Openning Ceremony










I will try to find more pictures!


----------



## Brazilian

According to the PricewatehouseCoopers, Rio de Janeiro is the 30th richest city in the world! It´s GDP is about US$ 141 billion dollars! Certenlly Rio can host the Olympic Games


----------



## Brazilian

You MUST watch this video! It´s just Stunning!!!
The most beautiful video about Rio de Janeiro I have ever seen! The video is in english!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ3GOVycA7M


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Brazilian said:


> According to the PricewatehouseCoopers, Rio de Janeiro is the 30th richest city in the world! It´s GDP is about US$ 141 billion dollars! Certenlly Rio can host the Olympic Games


Nope, it is the city with the 30th biggest GDP, but per capita I think you are not RICH. RICH are Frankfurt (100,000 € per capita), Zürich or NYC, who have a high per capita GDP! It is logical that one of the world's biggest cities also has one of the biggest GDPs, what doesn't make it a rich city. 
Rio may be rich in natural beauty, no one denies that. But it is not RICH economically speaking....:nono:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Ian said:


> ^^ So?? What is your conclusion?? Let's do the games always in the same boring places just because they have lot of tourists... :nuts:
> 
> The reason why is so difficult for brazilians to atract tourists, is because millions of people like you that are extremely brainwashed by the media... And don't worry, Rio is one of the most visited place in South America, so it won't be any problem even after the world cup to atract people to one of the most beautiful city on earth...


Brainwashed? I am not brain-washed if I prefer travelling places like Dubai, Bangkok, London or Shanghai! hno: Or do you want to say these places are BORING!!! Madrid is everything but boring. It has the world's best nightlife scene and is 24/7 vibrancy!!!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

tadeu said:


> And that was an argentinean speaking!! Just answering those who said that they wouldnt be happy with the games held in Rio de Janeiro!! South America is united for one dream, and no one is taking that from us!! We deserve and we will host 2016 Olympic Games!!


No one said he/she wasn't happy with the games in Rio. But personally I would rather prefer to another candidate from your country. Such as Brasilia, which as the capital is very underrated and seems a bit abandoned to me! hno:


----------



## Ian

Skyline_FFM said:


> Brainwashed? I am not brain-washed if I prefer travelling places like Dubai, Bangkok, London or Shanghai! hno: Or do you want to say these places are BORING!!!


I didn't wanted to say that those places where literally boring, it's just that it becames boring if the olympics are always held in the same places you know... hno:

you like Bangkok??? :nuts: hey that's the third world!!!, be careful!!!!! :lol:



Skyline_FFM said:


> Madrid is everything but boring. It has the world's best nightlife scene and is 24/7 vibrancy!!!


^^ yes I understand you're a german, usually for the rest of europe, Madrid and Barcelona are like the most vibrant places on earth, for south americans the two cities are just the closest resemble of south american cities and life style... that's why we like them so much .


----------



## Mo Rush

what a week of crazy comments. I think I've read somewhere here that Madrid is boring lol.
What are you people smoking? Londons boring too and so is New York if you a boring person to begin with.


----------



## Ian

^^ Maybe you have problems to understand english


----------



## Brazilian

Skyline_FFM said:


> Nope, it is the city with the 30th biggest GDP, but per capita I think you are not RICH. RICH are Frankfurt (100,000 € per capita), Zürich or NYC, who have a high per capita GDP! It is logical that one of the world's biggest cities also has one of the biggest GDPs, what doesn't make it a rich city.
> Rio may be rich in natural beauty, no one denies that. But it is not RICH economically speaking....:nono:



Of course I know that in "per capita" terms Rio is not rich! The per capita GDP would be US$ 14.000 or US$ 13.000, wicht is not bad at all. Portugal´s GDP per capita e around US$ 20.000 (and it is considered a developed country). Rio is a up-middle income city, not poor at all! But I, better than you, know about Brazilians problems like poverty.

The income distribution in Brazil is one of the worst in the planet. So, all Rio´s income is very concetrated in a few people. That is not good, but this few people (1 or 2 milllion at most) have a LOT of money. So they have a good city (lots of restaurants, hotels, malls, nigth clubs and every thing just like a rich place in Europe. The diference is in Rio, all this is only for a few people, but in Europe all the population have a good standard of life.
TO host the Olimpic Games, the important information e GDP, not GDP per capita. China´s GDP per capita is WAY lower than Brazil!!! 

Rio is a BIG city, a metropolis. If brazilian governament is up to host the Olympic Games, It will be a great olympics! You can be sure of that! Besides, a big event like this is very good for the host city. It "forces" the governament to invest more on infra-structure like subways, roads, airports, security and other things to.

Rio is a nice place to a Olympic Games because of it´s athmosphere. If you come to RIo one day, you will see. There are people every where doing out door excercising... Its´wonderful! There are a lot of sunny days, lots of beautiful people, lots of intertainment and A GORGEOS natural background!

Brasilia would NEVER EVER have Rio´s infra_structure, beauty, and other importante itens to a Olimpic Games.

I hope you could understand my english!


----------



## snow is red

To Brazilians and Latin American people here 

You lot don't need to worry, people on SSC will not make the decision, it is the IOC that will make the decision,so guys please keep calm, don't be too provoked by some groups of people. 

people here have a good point though, why not give it to Brazil ? Latin America never hosted any Olympics before, everyone needs a piece of the pie ,right ? Isn't this part of the Olympic spirit ? Bringing the world together ? 

This is just my opinion.


----------



## Cauê

2016, the summer olympics in the city *green*. In Rio, the metropolis of natural beauty. The most beautiful in the world


----------



## MGM

02tonyl said:


> To Brazilians and Latin American people here
> 
> people here have a good point though, why not give it to Brazil ? Latin America never hosted any Olympics before, everyone needs a piece of the pie ,right ? Isn't this part of the Olympic spirit ? Bringing the world together ?
> 
> This is just my opinion.


----------



## -Corey-

Brazilian said:


> According to the PricewatehouseCoopers, Rio de Janeiro is the 30th richest city in the world! It´s GDP is about US$ 141 billion dollars! Certenlly Rio can host the Olympic Games


Is that is the case, then, New York City would have been chosen for the 2012 Olympicos Games with a GDP over US$1.2 TRILLION and a pib percapita with over US$70k, or in this case Chicago is by far richer than Tokio, madrid and......................................... Rio by GDP Percapita..


----------



## Cauê

02tonyl said:


> To Brazilians and Latin American people here
> 
> You lot don't need to worry, people on SSC will not make the decision, it is the IOC that will make the decision,so guys please keep calm, don't be too provoked by some groups of people.
> 
> people here have a good point though, why not give it to Brazil ? Latin America never hosted any Olympics before, everyone needs a piece of the pie ,right ? Isn't this part of the Olympic spirit ? Bringing the world together ?
> 
> This is just my opinion.


Universality, yes ! kay:


----------



## Rodrigo_BSB

02tonyl said:


> people here have a good point though, why not give it to Brazil ? Latin America never hosted any Olympics before, everyone needs a piece of the pie ,right ? Isn't this part of the Olympic spirit ? Bringing the world together ?


Mexico City hosted it in 1968.


----------



## ChivDevil

Rodrigo_BSB said:


> Mexico City hosted it in 1968.


Mexico is part of North America. I think he meant South America or he just confused the two...


----------



## -Corey-

No, he said Latin America, and Mexico is part of it (NA too) ^^


----------



## Basincreek

Man I never realized so many people hate Chicago.


----------



## -Corey-

That's called envy ^^


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Brazilian said:


> Of course I know that in "per capita" terms Rio is not rich! The per capita GDP would be US$ 14.000 or US$ 13.000, wicht is not bad at all. Portugal´s GDP per capita e around US$ 20.000 (and it is considered a developed country). Rio is a up-middle income city, not poor at all! But I, better than you, know about Brazilians problems like poverty.
> 
> The income distribution in Brazil is one of the worst in the planet. So, all Rio´s income is very concetrated in a few people. That is not good, but this few people (1 or 2 milllion at most) have a LOT of money. So they have a good city (lots of restaurants, hotels, malls, nigth clubs and every thing just like a rich place in Europe. The diference is in Rio, all this is only for a few people, but in Europe all the population have a good standard of life.
> TO host the Olimpic Games, the important information e GDP, not GDP per capita. China´s GDP per capita is WAY lower than Brazil!!!
> 
> Rio is a BIG city, a metropolis. If brazilian governament is up to host the Olympic Games, It will be a great olympics! You can be sure of that! Besides, a big event like this is very good for the host city. It "forces" the governament to invest more on infra-structure like subways, roads, airports, security and other things to.
> 
> Rio is a nice place to a Olympic Games because of it´s athmosphere. If you come to RIo one day, you will see. There are people every where doing out door excercising... Its´wonderful! There are a lot of sunny days, lots of beautiful people, lots of intertainment and A GORGEOS natural background!
> 
> Brasilia would NEVER EVER have Rio´s infra_structure, beauty, and other importante itens to a Olimpic Games.
> 
> I hope you could understand my english!


Okay, why shouldn't I understand your English? It is good!  But even though I think it is sad you do never show Brasilia. Everything that goes on in Brazil, you see Rio. Here in Germany there is already the htought of Rio=Brazil, Brazil=Rio.... :|


----------



## Skyline_FFM

:cheers:


Ian said:


> I didn't wanted to say that those places where literally boring, it's just that it becames boring if the olympics are always held in the same places you know... hno:
> 
> you like Bangkok??? :nuts: hey that's the third world!!!, be careful!!!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ yes I understand you're a german, usually for the rest of europe, Madrid and Barcelona are like the most vibrant places on earth, for south americans the two cities are just the closest resemble of south american cities and life style... that's why we like them so much .


Bangkok may be 3rd world, but if you are downtown, it is not that obvious. And Bangkok is quite safe!
And Madrid has worldwide the best nightlife. It is not only my opinion. Obviously you have never been there!!! Plus the nightlife has HIGH QUALITY standards!!! :cheers:


----------



## Ian

^^ whatever man... if you like living in a bubble is not my problem...


----------



## xednanx

i think the tokyo 2016 bid video is nice
http://www.tokyo2016.or.jp/en/


----------



## AlexS2000

02tonyl said:


> To Brazilians and Latin American people here
> 
> You lot don't need to worry, people on SSC will not make the decision, it is the IOC that will make the decision,so guys please keep calm, don't be too provoked by some groups of people.
> 
> people here have a good point though, why not give it to Brazil ? Latin America never hosted any Olympics before, everyone needs a piece of the pie ,right ? Isn't this part of the Olympic spirit ? Bringing the world together ?
> 
> This is just my opinion.


A minor correction, I believe that Mexico did host the Olympic on 1968. However, it would be good the Brazil host the Olympic since it would have Samba flavor ;-)


----------



## japanese001

*TOKYO*

Image
http://meta.yahoo-streaming.jp/webevents/yahoo/event/tokyo2016/clip38_1m.asx


----------



## Brazilian

Skyline_FFM said:


> Okay, why shouldn't I understand your English? It is good!  But even though I think it is sad you do never show Brasilia. Everything that goes on in Brazil, you see Rio. Here in Germany there is already the htought of Rio=Brazil, Brazil=Rio.... :|


Certainlly is not good to Brazil being associated to only one city. Brazil is a big country and we have lots of things to show. But, for ONE BIG event like the olypimpic games, I think Rio would do it better. Even better than São Paulo, our richest and largest city by far, with a lot more infra-structure.


----------



## Brazilian

02tonyl said:


> To Brazilians and Latin American people here
> 
> You lot don't need to worry, people on SSC will not make the decision, it is the IOC that will make the decision,so guys please keep calm, don't be too provoked by some groups of people.
> 
> people here have a good point though, why not give it to Brazil ? Latin America never hosted any Olympics before, everyone needs a piece of the pie ,right ? Isn't this part of the Olympic spirit ? Bringing the world together ?
> 
> This is just my opinion.


I apreciate your support. Its´s nice to see people thinking like you.


----------



## Brazilian

Vrysxy said:


> Is that is the case, then, New York City would have been chosen for the 2012 Olympicos Games with a GDP over US$1.2 TRILLION and a pib percapita with over US$70k, or in this case Chicago is by far richer than Tokio, madrid and......................................... Rio by GDP Percapita..


NYC is not even competing! Your atitude is riducolus....

I know better than you the world richest cities....
People don´t envy Chicago! Not at all.... I wont say bad things about it, because I like the city. But serious... There are 10.000 cities better than chicago even in the USA to host the Olimpic games. Chicago is a industrial city, gray and COLD! Nothing to do with health, sports blue sky and the olympic spirit! But certainly it could host the Olympics Games, but the discussion is WHY NOT SOUTH AMERICA?! Now, we have a good candidate and we have never ever hosted... Than, why not Brazi, now?
That is the point! Not that Chicago is richer in GDP per capita, everybody knows that!


----------



## cmjohns6

I would love to see the next olympics in chicago for a few reasons: im american, i love chicago, and i think it would be a perfect venue for unveiling the recently completely chicago spire to the world. but i also think that rio de janeiro kinda deserves this one. there has never been an olympic games, winter or summer, in south america. i think that should change!


----------



## Mo Rush

Brazilian said:


> NYC is not even competing! Your atitude is riducolus....
> 
> I know better than you the world richest cities....
> People don´t envy Chicago! Not at all.... I wont say bad things about it, because I like the city. But serious... There are 10.000 cities better than chicago even in the USA to host the Olimpic games. Chicago is a industrial city, gray and COLD! Nothing to do with health, sports blue sky and the olympic spirit! But certainly it could host the Olympics Games, but the discussion is WHY NOT SOUTH AMERICA?! Now, we have a good candidate and we have never ever hosted... Than, why not Brazi, now?
> That is the point! Not that Chicago is richer in GDP per capita, everybody knows that!


industrial, gray and old? Which Chicago are you talking about?


----------



## shadyunltd

Brazilian said:


> NYC is not even competing! Your atitude is riducolus....
> People don´t envy Chicago! Not at all.... I wont say bad things about it, ...
> 
> *Chicago is a industrial city, gray and COLD!* Nothing to do with health, sports blue sky and the olympic spirit!


This is Chicago...


----------



## -Corey-

Brazilian said:


> NYC is not even competing! Your atitude is riducolus....
> 
> I know better than you the world richest cities....
> People don´t envy Chicago! Not at all.... I wont say bad things about it, because I like the city. But serious... There are 10.000 cities better than chicago even in the USA to host the Olimpic games. Chicago is a industrial city, gray and COLD! Nothing to do with health, sports blue sky and the olympic spirit! But certainly it could host the Olympics Games, but the discussion is WHY NOT SOUTH AMERICA?! Now, we have a good candidate and we have never ever hosted... Than, why not Brazi, now?
> That is the point! Not that Chicago is richer in GDP per capita, everybody knows that!


If you read my comment i DIDNT SAY that NYC was a candidate for 2016, and cold city?? HAHA obviously you dont know nothing about Chicago. Anyway, im tired of reading your comments about how much "you love" Chicago. :crazy:


----------



## skyboi

Basincreek said:


> Man I never realized so many people hate Chicago.


I don't hate Chicago and why should I ? just that I think it would be nice to see Rio to host the Olympic for once , brazil never get to host an Olympic before and I am sure they will do a perfect job as every other Nation has done before


----------



## bnk

www.chicagotribune.com/business/chi-sun-olympics-wrap-aug24,0,2479174.story


*Beijing buzz: Chicago looking good


City called leader for 2016 Olympics*


By Kathy Bergen

Chicago Tribune reporter

August 24, 2008

BEIJING

Chicago has emerged as the front-runner in the race for the 2016 Olympics, some insiders say, noting that the Windy City delegation's low-key, deferential approach is playing well among international sports leaders gathered here for the Summer Games.

"It's Chicago's to lose," said one member of the International Olympic Committee, speaking on the condition of anonymity. "If they don't muck it up, they should win."

Other insiders say it's too soon to call it, but acknowledge Chicago is in a position of strength.* Its courteous approach is helping to dispel "ugly American" stereotypes, they say, and its downtown-oriented plan, with lakefront access for the athletes' village, is proving attractive to IOC members.*

*And a U.S. location draws bigger bucks from sponsors, who provide the lifeblood for the IOC.*

Still, the front-runner label is one that many bid cities would like to avoid at this stage, remembering all too well London's last-minute upset over archrival Paris, which had been the favorite for the 2012 Games.

And Chicago rejects any suggestion that it is leading.

"We think it's still far too early in this race to identify any city as the front-runner, with four world-class cities in the race, all with compelling campaigns," said Patrick Sandusky, a spokesman for the Chicago 2016 bid team.

Often there are surprising turns in the final 48 hours, with the ultimate outcome determined by 11th-hour, back-room horse trading. Multiple rounds of voting take place, with allegiances switching after cities are eliminated.



A gentlemen's contest

So cordiality can pay off.

"You need to be seen as everybody's second-best friend," said one source with close ties to the IOC.

The decision will be made Oct. 2, 2009.

Finalist 2016 bid cities Chicago, Madrid, Rio de Janeiro and Tokyo launched the international phases of their campaigns during the 2008 Games, which end Sunday. And so far, it has been a gentlemen's contest, marked by endless rounds of meetings, briefings and receptions for IOC members and other sports leaders.

In contrast, the contest for 2012, which involved London, Paris, New York, Moscow and Madrid, "was much more of a dogfight," recalls IOC member Patrick Hickey of Ireland, who also heads the European Olympic Committees and backs Madrid's bid.

An aggressive approach, where cities say, " 'Can we count on your vote?' that doesn't happen anymore," said IOC member Nicole Hoevertsz of Aruba.

"A big gangbusters approach would be inappropriate," said Chicago 2016 bid leader Patrick Ryan in Beijing. Chicago's approach has been to listen and learn, to talk about the city and to establish relationships with IOC members and other influential sports leaders, he said. The bidders have until February to develop their final bid books.

Coming on the strongest in this campaign has been Rio de Janeiro, which has some ground to make up after coming in fourth in an IOC technical evaluation this spring.

Brazilian President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva, in a briefing with reporters, declared, "When God made the world, he prepared Rio for the Olympic Games."

Carlos Arthur Nuzman, a popular IOC member and president of the Rio bid team, said at another briefing, "We don't want a favor, we don't want a gift, we deserve this for all we've done in the past." He was alluding to hosting earlier sporting events, including the 2007 Pan American Games. On Thursday, the bid team introduced soccer legend Pele as a bid ambassador.

So far, Rio's high-octane approach does not appear to be ruffling feathers.

"It's up to each country to find its own style, and maybe that's why Rio is more colorful and extroverted," said the source with close ties to the IOC.


Year for the Americas?
Rio could well be Chicago's toughest rival because 2016 is likely to be viewed as a year for the Americas, after 2008 in Asia and 2012 in Europe.

Its biggest hurdles will be overcoming concerns about its crime rate and about its ability to pull off an Olympics just two years after hosting the 2014 World Cup soccer tournament.

The city invested $300 million in public safety improvements for the Pan American Games, which went off without incident, organizers noted. And the federal government has committed $2 billion for a three-year program to aid impoverished communities, noted Carlos Roberto Osorio, general secretary of the bid. The nation's economy is on an upswing, as well.

"Rio has the emotional factor that the Games have never been in South America," said IOC member Richard Pound of Canada, who thinks it's too soon to identify a front-runner.

*"If you want a well-organized, well-financed Olympics, Chicago will do it,"* he said.

Still, Chicago will get a run for its money from Tokyo and Madrid as well, which were No. 1 and No. 2, respectively, in the IOC technical evaluations, and which are approaching the campaign with much the same sort of diplomatic, measured tone Chicago has employed.

Both cities are promoting the "green" aspects of their bids, a hot-button issue after the air pollution concerns in Beijing.

Tokyo, for instance, has committed to doubling roadside trees from 500,000 to 1 million before 2016 and to creating a forest on a former garbage dump in Tokyo Bay. This "sea forest" would be home to a number of events, including equestrian and rowing.

"All four cities will be considered seriously," said Pound.

"The Madrid bid will suffer to some degree because of London 2012 being in Europe and Sochi 2014 being in Europe," he said. "And Tokyo will suffer by its proximity to the Beijing Games."

As well, the Madrid 2016 team found itself on the defensive during the Summer Games after Spain's Olympic basketball team posed for a newspaper ad using their fingers to make their eyes look more Chinese, a move the IOC found to be inappropriate.

Antonio Fernandez Arimany, managing director of the bid, said the incident was a misunderstanding and that there was no intention to be offensive. He said he does not expect a lasting impact on the bid, and a number of IOC insiders agree.

"It will mean absolutely zero at the end of the day," said Hickey, adding the same holds true for a minor flap that cropped up involving the U.S. Olympic Committee, Chicago's bid partner.

The IOC reprimanded the USOC for offering $50 shopping vouchers to encourage U.S. team athletes to vote in an IOC athletes' commission election. Those elected also serve an 8-year term on the IOC. The USOC apologized for its offer.

The USOC was hoping U.S. soccer Olympian Julie Foudy would be elected as a replacement for Robert Ctvrtlik, a volleyball gold medalist whose term is expiring. But of 29 candidates for four positions, she came in seventh, which means the U.S. is down to two IOC members as Chicago pursues its 2016 bid.

"We're down a member, but even though I'm stepping down from that position, I still have quite a few international positions and will continue to work and will keep doing positive things for the U.S.," Ctvrtlik, who is also the USOC's vice president for international relations, told The Associated Press.


*Election outcome*

What could affect the bid more dramatically is the outcome of the presidential election, observers say. A win by Barack Obama would be seen as a shift in foreign policy and aid the bid, they said, while a win by John McCain is more of a wild card. *Many IOC members bitterly recall that McCain chaired Senate Commerce Committee hearings on the IOC's operations in the aftermath of the bid city bribery scandal of 1998.*

In any case, Chicago still needs to improve the technical aspects of its bid, observers said. The city came in No. 3 among the finalists in the IOC evaluation, with transportation among the areas needing work.

*And Hickey had one bit of advice: "Chicago has a hidden jewel in its bid: They are not fully utilizing the mayor.*

*"He has a tremendous presence and personality,"* Hickey said, noting that he connects well with both dukes and ditch-diggers. Compared with New York Mayor Michael Bloomberg, *"Daley is more genuine, more a man of the people."*



One point to make.


Chicago in the summer is not cold. Rather is can be quite down right oppressive on the heat scale in July and August.

Do some research before you spam.


----------



## Brazilian

shadyunltd said:


> This is Chicago...


PLEASE! Don´t compare Chicagos´s "natural", "green", "sunny" beauty, with Rio de Janeiro. If you come with these pictures, I will show you with Rio´s pictures, what is really AMAZING!


----------



## Brazilian

Vrysxy said:


> If you read my comment i DIDNT SAY that NYC was a candidate for 2016, and cold city?? HAHA obviously you dont know nothing about Chicago. Anyway, im tired of reading your comments about how much "you love" Chicago. :crazy:


Yes, I like Chicago. I´ve been there once. It´s a nice place. But, at 2016, I think it is Sout America´s turn.


----------



## guigotz

Storm9 said:


> I hope chicago gets it. I think Chicago has the best chance.



okay but tell me something? Where is the Beauty?

A Lake and buildings .... Only this that Americans are capable to offer to us? i see beautiful building everywhere!!

We will see again the worst ceremony that had done like 1996?

A lot of prejudice with foreigner.... Where is the repect ?... they put in the internet a video that show black and white together... But Why still exist city or neighbor only for white or black people?

When They used this representation linking the sport (greek representation).... 

The torch that dont have any kind of relationship with Chicago.... 

i took note a country that dont have any creativity and wont stablish any new reference like ... 


therefore I prefer any another city less chicago


----------



## tpe

guigotz said:


> okay but tell me something? Where is the Beauty?
> 
> A Lake and buildings .... Only this that Americans are capable to offer to us? i see beautiful building everywhere!!
> 
> ...


If you cannot distinguish between great architecture and pretty buildings, then I have only one thing to say: *anathema sit*.

But I digress. This is a thread about the 2016 Olympics, and NOT a beauty contest.


----------



## nomarandlee

guigotz said:


> okay but tell me something? Where is the Beauty?
> 
> A Lake and buildings .... Only this that Americans are capable to offer to us? i see beautiful building everywhere!!
> 
> We will see again the worst ceremony that had done like 1996?
> 
> *A lot of prejudice with foreigner.... Where is the repect ?... *they put in the internet a video that show black and white together... But Why still exist city or neighbor only for white or black people?



May you clarify the bolded please. 


........How many African or Asian people live in your neighborhood there in Portugal? Very easily to sit back and talk about others in comparable homogenous bubbles. hno:


----------



## guigotz

nomarandlee said:


> May you clarify the bolded please.
> 
> 
> ........How many African or Asian people live in your neighborhood there in Portugal? Very easily to sit back and talk about others in comparable homogenous bubbles. hno:


Its your problem not mine....


I think that is totaly ridiculous create an image that american respect everybody .... being that all know (rest of world) know that this thing dont work ........


----------



## Skyline_FFM

That is true! Portugal has only some African and Brazilian immigrants. That's all. But as those speak Portuguese also, they are very homogenous! All Catholics and not really multicultural! 
Funny to claim prejudice against other with him being the most full of prejudice against the USA. The US is way too envied! hno:


----------



## Brazilian

More picures of the Pan American Games structure, hosted in Rio last year:
































































If they decide for Chicago it´s all rigth. But it´s just not fair if they say that Rio does not have conditions to host the Olympic Games.


----------



## guigotz

tpe said:


> If you cannot distinguish between great architecture and pretty buildings, then I have only one thing to say: *anathema sit*.
> 
> But I digress. This is a thread about the 2016 Olympics, and NOT a beauty contest.


hahhahahahah Of course ... A typical American that thing that only United States has developed areas....


Its not so impressive .... but i agree if you ... its a thread of olympic games ... your opinion is Chicago is the best thing that it was constructed by man ... But in my opinion the american dont deserve after Atlanta and im certain that wont get it.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

No one said that RIO COULDN'T. But it should use it's money in more useful things...


----------



## Brazilian

Rio has a good skyline to:

Rio´s downtown:


----------



## Brazilian

Skyline_FFM said:


> No one said that RIO COULDN'T. But it should use it's money in more useful things...



You haven´t, but other have said that.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

^^ A lot of 60's short boxes. This is not what I would call a good skyline! But anyway this depends on everyone's taste.


----------



## aquablue

guigotz said:


> hahhahahahah Of course ... A typical American that thing that only United States has developed areas....
> 
> 
> Its not so impressive .... but i agree if you ... its a thread of olympic games ... your opinion is Chicago is the best thing that it was constructed by man ... But in my opinion the american dont deserve after Atlanta and im certain that wont get it.


What a hateful post.. Why doesn't the US deserve it? Chicago is entirely different from Atlanta. Chicago's architecture is quite impressive actually...what are you doing on a skyscraper web site if you can't appreciate that?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Brazilian said:


> You haven´t, but other have said that.


I haben't seen such a comment the whole thread long. Perhaps you may have misunderstood a / some comments... ?


----------



## nomarandlee

guigotz said:


> Its your problem not mine....
> 
> 
> I think that is totaly ridiculous create an image that american respect everybody .... being that all know (rest of world) know that this thing dont work ........



What is my problem? It is possibly my problem that some people sanctimoniously and hypocritically suggest that other societies are to racist when their societies are relatively homogenous and are to be kept that way. If your town wants to show Chicago how to live in racial harmony why don't you import equivalent of 40% of your town from say Nigeria to come live and be your neighbor?




> I think that is totaly ridiculous create an image that american respect everybody .... being that all know (rest of world) know that this thing dont work ........


 Maybe that is not how it often works many places in the world, however perhaps it is a needed reminder and symbol that is how it should.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

aquablue said:


> What a hateful post.. Why doesn't the US deserve it? Chicago is entirely different from Atlanta. Chicago's architecture is quite impressive actually...what are you doing on a skyscraper web site if you can't appreciate that?


I think that some people do not understand that outside their small countries there are places like the US with continental dimensions where an Atlanta is not automatically the same as Chicago since Lisbon and Porto are not that different from each other.


----------



## Brazilian

Skyline_FFM said:


> ^^ A lot of 60's short boxes. This is not what I would call a good skyline! But anyway this depends on everyone's taste.



60´s short boxes????


----------



## briker

Id really like to see it going to Rio- if its not going to be a huge a financial burden. Brazil is an upcoming power, and like with China, Olympic investments are going to be a huge boost to that economy.


----------



## ChivDevil

Brazilian, great pictures of downtown Rio. I had never seen Rio's skyline, since usually all you see is Sugarloaf Mountain and the beaches. Pretty decent skyline.


----------



## PD

I dont think the IOC would hold the Chicago bid accountable for the shoddy quality of the Atlanta games. I doubt the IOC's perception of the US is of a incompetent nation.

However I think Rio should get the games as the US has already had it recently. Despite the assurances of the passionate brazilian forumers I would think that the IOC would at least discuss the 'crime' issue.


----------



## Smallville

SkyScraper-a-holic! said:


> Maybe it's not a good idea to put the man next to a blowing torch...
> 
> It might evidenciate more clearely his ugliness.
> 
> :nuts:


Obviously you are an ignoranous!


----------



## Smallville

PD said:


> I dont think the IOC would hold the Chicago bid accountable for the shoddy quality of the Atlanta games. I doubt the IOC's perception of the US is of a incompetent nation.
> 
> However I think Rio should get the games as the US has already had it recently. Despite the assurances of the passionate brazilian forumers I would think that the IOC would at least discuss the 'crime' issue.


Not only the crime issue but also the poor attitude of the uncivilized specatators towards anyone that was not Brazilion during the Pan Am games. I would hope that if Rio gets the games that the citizens will have to take a class on presenting good manners. Maybe the Chinese could help them with this since they did such a wonderful job in supporting everyone wheather they were Chinese or not.


----------



## nomarandlee

^^I will surely give props to Chinese spectators as well. Loud but not obnoxious or negative that I can remember. The fact that they hired professional cheerleaders to cue the crowd was a tad odd but they were very good crowds.


----------



## spongeg

apparently the chinese fans left the venues once the chinese athletes were done - they don't stick around which is kinda bad

anyway

when does the decision get made? next summer?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Brazilian said:


> 60´s short boxes????


See the proportions of the city: 6 million people, I think exceeding some 12 or 13 million in metro area. Compared to the towers of Chicago or same-sized Bangkok, this is not really impressive! Most of them appear not even having 150m...  
But anyway this is not the topic here...


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Smallville said:


> Not only the crime issue but also the poor attitude of the uncivilized specatators towards anyone that was not Brazilion during the Pan Am games. I would hope that if Rio gets the games that the citizens will have to take a class on presenting good manners. Maybe the Chinese could help them with this since they did such a wonderful job in supporting everyone wheather they were Chinese or not.


Unfortunately, Brazil is not the only country with such fanatism. I know a handful of countries that are not different. 
I enjoyed the World Cup 2006, everyone celebrating with everyone for everyone! This was really spectacular! :banana::cheers:


----------



## Brazilian

Smallville said:


> Not only the crime issue but also *the poor attitude of the uncivilized specatators towards anyone that was not Brazilion during the Pan Am games.* I would hope that if Rio gets the games that the citizens will have to take a class on presenting good manners. Maybe the Chinese could help them with this since they did such a wonderful job in supporting everyone wheather they were Chinese or not.


I think you are right. Sometimes I am so ashamed because of that atitude. People here (not every one, but most) don´t value the "rival". I totally agree that Chinese made a very good work!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

They do not necesarily be the majority. A lound minority often shouts out a quiet majority.


----------



## tpe

guigotz said:


> hahhahahahah Of course ... A typical American that thing that only United States has developed areas....


I come from an immigrant family, you foolish child. My opinion is not typically "American". But how could you even begin to know, given that you are prone to such crude and banal generalizations.



> Its not so impressive .... but i agree if you ... its a thread of olympic games ... your opinion is Chicago is the best thing that it was constructed by man ... But in my opinion the american dont deserve after Atlanta and im certain that wont get it.


You were the one who brought up the whole thing about pretty buildings. In fact, your response had really nothing to do with whether any of the 4 cities should or should not host the Olympic games.

So, if you have nothing really substantial to contribute to the discussion, be silent and let other more reasonable/rational people have their say.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

If it was only about beautiful buildings, it would be Chicago or Madrid. When it was only about beauty (and this is a matter of taste, 4 cities - 4 opinions) it would be Chicago or Madrid as well. Two clean neat cities with a neat city cityscape. Tokyo is clean and neat either - but honestly, when it comes about beauty, the city can only compete at night with the four other candidates...
If the matter was economy it would be Tokyo or Chicago. If it was about tourism and safety Madrid and Tokyo... And so on...


----------



## Cauê

Rio is natural; 
Rio is beautiful;
Rio is special


----------



## Skyline_FFM

You can say that of ANY city in this world!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

i think rio should have it.....all the other countries have already had it....and the US has already had it 4 times..so i think its only fair if rio had it....o and i think rio is really a beautiful place..from what ive seen in pictures


----------



## 3521usa

Like I've said before, all 4 cities should have a fair and equal chance. Rio isn't anymore special than the other 3 cities. I don't care how many times the U.S or other countries have had the games, the best and most logical bid will always win and only the IOC gets to make that decision. Don't get me wrong, I do think the olympics should be spread around but I also think the IOC will choose who they think would put on the more successful games.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Okay: In one point I agree. It is an injustice that the fifth biggest population in the world has not had it until now. This would really be a reason. I think if India, Brazil, Mexico or Turkey got them next, it would be more than okay!


----------



## aquablue

Cauê said:


> Rio is natural;
> Rio is beautiful;
> Rio is special


Is it natural to have armed kids with army grade rifles killing on command in certain areas of your city? I doubt the BBC documentary I saw was unbalanced.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

I think with natural he meant sugar Loaf and wooded mountain ranges...


----------



## BowieZ

Geez! There needs to be a separate thread for discussing people's opinions on the four candidate cities.

This thread is ABOUT WHICH CITY *WILL* be chosen, not which you prefer.

You have to start thinking like an IOC voter, using history as a prominent indicator. What do IOC usually vote for? What members are there? What types of cities have tended to be eliminated first? What is Jacques Rogges' opinion, if any, and what influence does or will he have over the IOC?

My first impression from basic research is that voters like to alternate between making "safe" choices of Western/European/American cities with more sparing, daring choices, like Barcelona and Beijing, in a rough continental rotation schedule.

Then consider the fact that Atlanta was not well received, and the scandals of Salt Lake City in 2002 and the admission of bargaining for votes by the Nagano committee for 1998, and suddenly you are left with a pretty obvious choice.

Let's stop the arguing. You Brazilians don't have to act fanatical about R!o 2016. As an impartial Australian, you can arrive at the decision with cold hard logic.

My wild projections (Olympics in the new millennium):

2000 _Sydney, Australia_
2004 _Athens, Greece_
2008 _Beijing, China_
2012 _London, Great Britain_
2016 _Rio de Janeiro, Brazil_
2020 _Delhi, India_
2024 _Paris, France_
2028 _Brisbane, Australia_
2032 _Chicago, United States of America_
2036 _Madrid, Spain_
2040 _Doha, Qatar_
2044 _Prague, Czech Republic_
2048 _New York City, United States of America_
2052 _Cairo, Egypt_
2056 _Lima, Peru_
2060 _Rome, Italy_
2064 _Don't care; I plan to be dead by at least this point_
2068 ...


----------



## Skyline_FFM

BowieZ said:


> Geez! There needs to be a separate thread for discussing people's opinions on the four candidate cities.
> 
> This thread is ABOUT WHICH CITY *WILL* be chosen, not which you prefer.
> 
> You have to start thinking like an IOC voter, using history as a prominent indicator. What do IOC usually vote for? What members are there? What types of cities have tended to be eliminated first? What is Jacques Rogges' opinion, if any, and what influence does or will he have over the IOC?
> 
> My first impression from basic research is that voters like to alternate between making "safe" choices of Western/European/American cities with more sparig daring, choices, like Barcelona and Beijing, in a rough continental rotation schedule.
> 
> Then consider the fact that Atlanta was not well received, and the scandals of Salt Lake City in 2002 and the admission of bargaining for votes by the Nagano committee for 1998, and suddenly you are left with a pretty obvious choice.
> 
> Let's stop the arguing. You Brazilians don't have to act fanatical about R!o 2016. As an impartial Australian, you can arrive at the decision with cold hard logic.


:lol: :rofl: Do you know where Barcelona is? In EUROPE and even one of the best cities! :lol: Next time use your atlas for such tremendous scientific and worthful comments! :lol:


----------



## BowieZ

Skyline_FFM said:


> :lol: :rofl: Do you know where Barcelona is? In EUROPE and even one of the best cities! :lol: Next time use your atlas for such tremendous scientific and worthful comments! :lol:


What's with the attitude? I'm not stupid.

Barcelona is not a traditionally "Westernised" city (thus my clarification of "Western/European/American"); it's the 2000-year-old capital city of Catalonia, not a particularly modern metropolis. Its shores are dotted with very old and quaint sunkissed buildings, not modern capitalist highrises. The country's colourful history and culture remain fully in tact.

If you think Barcelona was a "safe" choice for the Olympic Games, maybe you deserve sarcastic laughter and derision.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

But nevertheless it is in Europe. If you don't mean Europe as a whole you cannot mention it as one!
And I haen't said anything about the safe choices. It was YOU. And Barca isn't even in disscussion here, but Madrid. And no Spaniard would ever consider himself being anythin else than European. Portugal is a different thing.
But if you exclude Spain, then exclude Italy, Greece, Paris, the Balkans, Eastern Europe and only leave London, Switzerland, Holland and Germany,... :lol:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

^^yeah my dad has been all over the world, france germany spain uk latin america and others and he said rio was the most beautiful city that he's ever seen


----------



## Cauê

guigotz said:


> okay but tell me something? Where is the Beauty?
> 
> A Lake and buildings .... Only this that Americans are capable to offer to us? i see beautiful building everywhere!!
> 
> We will see again the worst ceremony that had done like 1996?
> 
> A lot of prejudice with foreigner.... Where is the repect ?... they put in the internet a video that show black and white together... But Why still exist city or neighbor only for white or black people?
> 
> When They used this representation linking the sport (greek representation)....
> 
> The torch that dont have any kind of relationship with Chicago....
> 
> i took note a country that dont have any creativity and wont stablish any new reference like ...
> 
> 
> therefore I prefer any another city less chicago


Attractions for tourists in Rio in 2016 :

*Be a Bird ...*



























*Reaching the sky ...*









Man and nature


----------



## Cauê

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> ^^yeah my dad has been all over the world, france germany spain uk latin america and others and he said rio was the most beautiful city that he's ever seen


kay:


----------



## aquablue

Cauê said:


> kay:


We all know about the setting and it is stunning, but a city is a human creation, and i'm sorry, i don't feel that many of its streets, buildings on the whole are beautiful, even in its famous areas. It used to be, but many of the old buildings were demolished, which was a terrible decision. There are still remnants, but they are overpowered by bland concrete...also, the favellas are ugly on the mountainsides.. You can't really say the built environment is stunning, sorry...but at least you have nature to compensate.

And, yes, there are children going around armed in the favellas of rio.


----------



## Cauê

^^
Again?

End terrorism in the world? 
terrorism is not in Rio ...

The more you attack Rio, the more he strengthens here.


----------



## BowieZ

tpe said:


> Well, the problem (or is it a blessing?) is that IOC voters and most of humanity don't always arrive at a decision through cold hard logic. People can be swayed emotionally or in some other irrational/intangible way.
> 
> If we could mathematically/deterministically calculate the outcome of such decisions, then there is hardly any point discussing it here, is there?


I think you're getting confused.

KNOWING that the IOC voters are swayed by emotions IS the cold hard logic required to determine a prediction. You personally don't have to get emotional to understand that an IOC voter would get emotional.

But instead of simply trying to understand and predict the likely emotional factors of the 2016 vote, people in here are getting emotional themselves, which is silly to me.


----------



## tpe

BowieZ said:


> I think you're getting confused.
> 
> *KNOWING that the IOC voters are swayed by emotions IS the cold hard logic required to determine a prediction.* You personally don't have to get emotional to understand that an IOC voter would get emotional.


The above statement sounds paradoxical.



> But instead of simply trying to understand and predict the likely emotional factors of the 2016 vote, people in here are getting emotional themselves, which is silly to me.


Getting emotional about trifles like this is in exceedingly bad taste, to be sure.


----------



## Brazilian

Skyline_FFM said:


> Beauty, as I said, means clean and neat. Good-looking. Rio doesn't look good. It is full of 60's concrete, styleless buildings (with some exceptions perhaps), the mountains are filled with shanties, the streets are dirty and the close surroundings of Rio are everything but beautiful! It has an amazing setting. But the stunning setting was spoilt by the tasteless constructions and shanties all over... The city itself is NOT beautiful. This is a myth. Sorry!


You are not totally wrong! But listen to me. If you go to Rio one day, you will see that the natural beauty is SO GREAT, everywhere you go in this city is so fantastic! All the mountains, lakes, hills.... You get to see some scenes that you think you are in paradise! I can not describe it, only living it you will see! I have to say sorry if you haven´t had the oportunit to see by yourself all this and for keeping saying all theses things just because a wrong impression... We all know thar Rio is not a 1st world city, but is MARVELOUS anyway.


----------



## Brazilian

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> ^^yeah my dad has been all over the world, france germany spain uk latin america and others and he said rio was the most beautiful city that he's ever seen


Thank you. But tell this people here that! Tell them to ask somebody who has been is these places to give their opinion. People here judge by steriotypes.


----------



## Brazilian

aquablue said:


> We all know about the setting and it is stunning, but a city is a human creation, and i'm sorry, i don't feel that many of its streets, buildings on the whole are beautiful, even in its famous areas. It used to be, but many of the old buildings were demolished, which was a terrible decision. There are still remnants, but they are overpowered by bland concrete...also, the favellas are ugly on the mountainsides.. You can't really say the built environment is stunning, sorry...but at least you have nature to compensate.
> 
> *And, yes, there are children going around armed in the favellas of rio*.



Really?! Thank you for telling me that! Because I go once a moth to Rio and I have never seen it! Next time, if I see one like this, I will take a picture for you!


----------



## Brazilian

Cauê said:


> Attractions for tourists in Rio in 2016 :
> 
> *Be a Bird ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Reaching the sky ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man and nature


Come on! Look at these pictures! They don´t lie. You can not imagine what this is in loco!


----------



## Brazilian

After my campaign here at the Forum, Rio´s been gaining some votes! lol


----------



## Brazilian

tpe said:


> I know Madrid quite well.
> 
> France and Spain are certainly bigger international tourist destinations than the USA (in 2006, it was ranked #3 behind these two by some sources). If you've been to Chicago, you must certainly know that it is one of the top tourist destinations in this country as far as cities are concerned. And how can it not? It is one of the 3 big convention hubs in the USA.
> 
> To quote one source (Global Insight):
> 
> _The top 10 U.S. cities for tourism, ranked by 2007 domestic and international tourist spending, were New York, Orlando, Las Vegas, Los Angeles, *Chicago*, San Francisco, Washington, D.C., San Diego, Miami and Atlanta._
> 
> And BTW, both the Board of Trade and the Escorial are not "pretty". They are monumental, and quite severe. There is something of the aesthetics of Alberti in both of them. They are not "pretty" at all.


If you know Madrid you can say how beautiful is that place!
Chicago has heavy BUSINESS tourism! It is not famous (at least abroad) as a turistic point! In Brazil and Europe (Spain) where I have lived, people hardly ever go to Chicago for leisure. We´d rather California, Florida, NYC and othe´s more famous places for turism.
Rio is in a 3rd world country, so don´t compare fligths and other stuff with Chicago because it is not fair.Chicago is the 3rd metropolis of the richest country in the world.


----------



## MGM

This discussion about the beauty of the candidate cities is pathetic and out of focus.

It goes throught the thought an olympic city should be in a delevoped country with no "uglyness" like poverty, old buildings and, at least... ugly people? This would be terrible.

If sport is international and as long as a city and a country has infra-estructure to receive an event like this, then it should happen anywhere. 

Remember that China is not a developed country yet, they got a lot do. Poverty was covered with colourfull walls in Beijing by the chinese dictature (ridiculous).

Every country has its beauty in its DIFFERENCES.

Look at SOUTH AFRICA 2010. We will have a WC in a country with lots of poverty. And so what?! That's South Africa and we will love their CUP anyway!


----------



## Alibaba

It will be awesome to have Brazil to host... friendly, fun, sexy and goodlooking people... and exotic city


yet Chicago may win.... 

until i see the facilities from both cities ... i can not decide


----------



## xednanx

*I want either Madrid or Tokyo to host the 2016 olympics
even if London and Madrid are so close together (both being in europe) and the time gap is also short, it doesn't mean we will be having a repeat or it will be same. London and Madrid have a lot of differences.

same goes for Tokyo
Tokyo can focus more on their unique selling proposition so that it will not be compared with Beijing*


----------



## nomarandlee

Alibaba said:


> It will be awesome to have Brazil to host... friendly, fun, sexy and goodlooking people... and exotic city
> 
> 
> yet Chicago may win....
> 
> until i see the facilities from both cities ... i can not decide


This may help......
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=639903&page=9


----------



## lovish

I m looking for Delhi's 2020 bid but it would be better to see chicago handing over the olmpics to India...... ( Thats just my personal view )


----------



## tpe

Brazilian said:


> If you know Madrid you can say how beautiful is that place!
> Chicago has heavy BUSINESS tourism! It is not famous (at least abroad) as a turistic point! In Brazil and Europe (Spain) where I have lived, people hardly ever go to Chicago for leisure. We´d rather California, Florida, NYC and othe´s more famous places for turism.
> Rio is in a 3rd world country, so don´t compare fligths and other stuff with Chicago because it is not fair.Chicago is the 3rd metropolis of the richest country in the world.


 
And do you think business people don't spend money on entertainment while they are in the city? On the contrary, they are probably the biggest spenders. 

For example, I am in NYC quite often for business (the business scene in NYC is much much bigger there than your regular tourist scene, of course); do you think that your puny sight-seeing tourist will spend more than 1000.00 USD a night for a hotel room in Manhattan, as my company does?

Hence, the list I gave. Did you ever stop to wonder why Vegas and Orlando are ahread of LA and beautiful San Diego in tourist dollars? That's because Vegas, Orlando, and Chicago make up the 3 major convention hubs in the USA. Vegas and Orlando don't rely on just gambling and Disneyland as far as tourists are concerned.

Don't forget that business people are tourists also, and have much more spending power than your average hoi polloi.

Given that you have been to Chicago, you should know better than that.


----------



## Brazilian

tpe said:


> And do you think business people don't spend money on entertainment while they are in the city? On the contrary, they are probably the biggest spenders.
> 
> For example, I am in NYC quite often for business (the business scene in NYC is much much bigger there than your regular tourist scene, of course); do you think that your puny sight-seeing tourist will spend more than 1000.00 USD a night for a hotel room in Manhattan, as my company does?
> 
> Hence, the list I gave. Did you ever stop to wonder why Vegas and Orlando are ahread of LA and beautiful San Diego in tourist dollars? That's because Vegas, Orlando, and Chicago make up the 3 major convention hubs in the USA. Vegas and Orlando don't rely on just gambling and Disneyland as far as tourists are concerned.
> 
> Don't forget that business people are tourists also, and have much more spending power than your average hoi polloi.
> 
> Given that you have been to Chicago, you should know better than that.


I agree with everything you said. But business men don´t go to Chicago for it´s beauty, or turistic attractions. They go because they have business appointments. They spend more money and evereything else. That´s why Chicago get a lot more money with tourism, not because is more touristic than Rio. For leisure, fun, to visit it´s beautys, Rio and Madrid are more famous points.


----------



## Smallville

SkyScraper-a-holic! said:


> OMG... people like tpe are so annoying to me.
> 
> You really think you live on the edge of the world, right? You should wake up to your pooring downwards economy and take a look at your neighborings, pal...
> 
> And don't even feel the need to respond to this message, you or anyone, because I guarantee you it will be a waste of your time.


Have you taken your ritalin today?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

gaucho said:


> Yeah, just brazilians r ignorants and arrogants... hno:


No one said that.


----------



## city_thing

I'm not sure Chicago would get the games - America's standing in the world isn't as good as it used to. There's a lot of open hostility towards America from the other 5 billion people in the world. The USA has become the punch line of global politics.

I loved Chicago and know that there's a lot of stereotypes about Americans going around. But when deciding which city to let host the games, the IOC is obviously going to go for a more politically neutral country. The country needs to rebuild its foreign relations first.

Chicago has a far better chance of winning if Obama gets in, the rest of the world's dreading another 4 or more years of Republican rule.


----------



## nomarandlee

city_thing said:


> I'm not sure Chicago would get the games - America's standing in the world isn't as good as it used to. There's a lot of open hostility towards America from the other 5 billion people in the world. The USA has become the punch line of global politics.
> 
> I loved Chicago and know that there's a lot of stereotypes about Americans going around. But when deciding which city to let host the games, the IOC is obviously going to go for a more politically neutral country. The country needs to rebuild its foreign relations first.
> 
> Chicago has a far better chance of winning if Obama gets in, the rest of the world's dreading another 4 or more years of Republican rule.



What you say is not without merit. However I also have heard from the IOC and others that politics and sport shouldn't mix or that sport can be used to "further" host countries morality of sorts by spotlighting it. However I have personally always believed to this to be kinda BS and think that at some time government ethics and politics do and perhaps SHOULD come into account. Maybe it should come in the case of repudiating the U.S. for all its imperfections by international and domestic (of which all nations have to varying degrees). A good case could be made that it should be so.

If Chicago didn't win on that basis I can't say I would be indignant if it was however I would be pissed at the sheer hypocrisy that China when combined with its international and domestic policies deserves understanding, "dialogue", spotlighted that comes with the rewarding of a games and the U.S. needs to be reprimanded and shunned that such an attitude is so patronizing duplicitous hypocritical if not bordering bigoted that I question anyone who would hold both views concurrently be they the IOC or laymen like ourselves. 

Also I given that the UK got the right to host 2012 even though it participated in a conflict that some would argue why the U.S. shouldn't get the games I also find a bit bewildering.


----------



## ruben.briosa

Rio de Janeiro:banana:


----------



## Wey

^^
kay:

Thanks for your support, friend from Portugal!


----------



## xikaumrio

reliving it again


----------



## nomarandlee

Is there a way to place bid information on the first page so that people could note on what they are planning.


----------



## dubart

It's time for Brazil!


----------



## CITYofDREAMS

^^ I'm totally in love with this city... I hope it gets it.


----------



## Yrmom247

It's most likely going to Tokyo.


----------



## tonight

it should be in Rio de Janeiro :lol:


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

Madrid 2016


----------



## Luk's

RIO


----------



## isaidso

So, when will the decision be made?


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

In October 9th of 2009


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

Sorry 2th of Octuber xD


----------



## 1692mono

rio de janeiro:cheer::cheer:


----------



## lunarCarpet

Chicago 2016!!!!!


----------



## girlicious_likeme

Rio de Janeiro 2016, and then Toronto on 2020, just in time for the MoveOntario 2020 project. lol


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

Cauê said:


> No es la primera vez que veo que usted quiere jugar el Foro contra los foristas brasileños. Usted hizo lo mismo en el foro latino y fue un desastre.
> ¿Quieres más confusión?
> 
> Muy feo ... ugly, ugly


No mi vida, yo no juego con nadie, yo no tengo nada en contra de los Brasileños, al contrario me encantan ( Solo que siempre hay 2 o 3 de siempre que buscan pelea) Solo que siempre estaban los de siempre, esque entres al foro que entres, siempre vas a ver a brasileños hablando mal de las demas ciudades, y que conste que yo empezé a hablar mal por que no paraban de criticar a Madrid, Vamos que si quieres puedo pasarte el link :hahaha:

Por cierto que no te culpo de que defiendas a tus paisanos y a tu ciudad, yo tambien lo haría, pero me gustaria que admitierais (obvio que no lo vais a hacer) :hahaha: Que no sois unos santitos y que tambien criticais..


Un besito ;*


----------



## Cauê

^^
De nuevo, la misma cosa ... "brasileños hablando mal de las demas ciudades" y bla bla bla ... brasileños hablan esto, brasileños hablan esto otro ... " Soy una víctima " ... bla bla bla ... Los brasileños son los villanos mismo.

sorry, but, it is a comedy :lol:


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

Cauê said:


> ^^
> De nuevo, la misma cosa ... "brasileños hablando mal de las demas ciudades" y bla bla bla ... brasileños hablan esto, brasileños hablan esto otro ... " Soy una víctima " ... bla bla bla ... Los brasileños son los villanos mismo.
> 
> sorry, but, it is a comedy :lol:



Bla Bla Bla.. Porfavor Nunca se han celebrado en Sur America Porfavor.. Bla Bla Bla Rio es preciososo precioso Bla Bla Bla :hahaha: más de lo mismo..


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

Me hace gracia que me pongan ami de que soy la mala :hahaha: :hahaha: 
Y bueno que paso de discutir cariño 
Besos


----------



## -Corey-

Niñas no se peleen!, que Chicago ganará.


----------



## Bob_Omena

si si cabroncita!
we dont neet to attack you, as you know brazilian people are very friendly.. by the way, we live in teh same universe, me and you, cheers..



LaDyMaRTa said:


> Rio is one of the best cities in the world.. Brazil is a powerfull country.. :nuts:
> I know Brazil is not a poor country but is no the best , have much problems like the other countries..
> I think brazilians live in other universe :hahaha:
> Okey.. Im waiting the atack of the brazilians.. :hahaha:


m8, ur just saying what we just said and adding somethin more...



RobH said:


> Yes, but there is a middle-ground. Some people believe their country is the best at everything and countries like Brazil could never match them. That's ridiculous. But it's just as ridiculous to say all countries are equal.
> 
> Is America "just another one amongst two-hundred..." in the same way that Lichtenstein is "just another one amongst two-hundred..."? Of course not! Everything must be considered on its merits.
> 
> If Rio is ready for the Games, then there is a good case that they should get them. If not, then saying "we haven't had them before and all countries are equal" isn't really an argument.


----------



## -Corey-

Bob_Omena said:


> *si si cabroncita*!
> we dont neet to attack you, as you know brazilian people are very friendly.. by the way, we live in teh same universe, me and you, cheers..
> 
> 
> 
> m8, ur just saying what we just said and adding somethin more...


You shouldnt have said that. (which means "'*little bitch*").


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

Vrysxy said:


> You shouldnt have said that. (which means "'*little bitch*").


No problem :hahaha:
He is a boy so educated :hahaha:


----------



## Bob_Omena

mg: i m sorry ahha ! i always confuse!
its chiquita? (i mean 'little girl") "garotinha?"?
:lol:



Vrysxy said:


> You shouldnt have said that. (which means "'*little bitch*").





LaDyMaRTa said:


> No problem :hahaha:
> He is a boy so educated :hahaha:


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

Well.. I dont want to argue more.. 
I only speak good about Summer Olympic Games


----------



## Wey

Bob_Omena said:


> mg: i m sorry ahha ! i always confuse!
> its chiquita? (i mean 'little girl") "garotinha?"?
> :lol:


Oh Bob... you "tabacudo"!
:lol:


----------



## levinas by the store

rio was host to the world's largest rock concert ever(almost 2 million visited) when rolling stones performed at copacabana without any reported eve teasing,fight or any similar incident.go ahead rio,go...................


----------



## coth

2 million attended at the same moment or through the day? it's a big difference...


----------



## Qtya

My vote goes definitely to Chicago! Hope the Spire gets built by that time!


----------



## RobH

levinas by the store said:


> rio was host to the world's largest rock concert ever(almost 2 million visited) when rolling stones performed at copacabana without any reported eve teasing,fight or any similar incident.go ahead rio,go...................


How many of those two million were visitors staying in hotels, eating out, using public transport to get to places, using the airport etc. etc. and how many were locals who wandered down to the beach and then wandered back to their homes afterwards. From googling it, it seems like the latter.

I'm Not saying Rio isn't capable of the SOGs, but perhaps this isn't the best comparison to draw. Though it does sound like the security was quite well managed.


----------



## Cauê

*Rio 2016 celebrates the arrival of 2009 at the New Year celebrations in Copacabana *

_Two million people gathered to watch the countdown to the New Year displayed on the Rio 2016 Wheel _









PHOTO BY SITE RIO 2016









PHOTO BY SITE RIO 2016









PHOTO BY SITE RIO 2016









PHOTO BY SITE RIO 2016


----------



## Cauê

More (Rio 2016 Wheel): 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/selusava/3140327320/

View from Rio 2016 Wheel:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/philmachado/3156825671/


----------



## CODM

any city could host the olympics as long as it's not madrid spain then i'm happy.


----------

